# Wading Wallerer's............. #12



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## crackerdave (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey! I git to post first!

Did I win anything?


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 6, 2012)

crackerdave said:


> Hey! I git to post first!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2012)

crackerdave said:


> Hey! I git to post first!
> 
> Did I win anything?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 6, 2012)

crackerdave said:


> Hey! I git to post first!
> 
> Did I win anything?



Uh that would of been Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Uh that would of been Keebs


oh hush, don't go messin wit my cracker now!


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 6, 2012)

hdm03 said:


>



What is that sig line...I think it's "The early bird gets the worm,but the second mouse gets the cheese."


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2012)

crackerdave said:


> What is that sig line...I think it's "The early bird gets the worm,but the second mouse gets the cheese."





mudracing101 said:


>


 remembered how to hold your tongue, huh?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 6, 2012)

So what are we wallerin' in?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 6, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> So what are we wallerin' in?



I don't know about you, but after a long day at work, i'm about to waller in a sink full of dirty dishes.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't know about you, but after a long day at work, i'm about to waller in a sink full of dirty dishes.



Sounds like loads of fun.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 6, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> So what are we wallerin' in?



Beer.



rhbama3 said:


> I don't know about you, but after a long day at work, i'm about to waller in a sink full of dirty dishes.



Done did around here. Man, I hate doing dishes.

It was a beautiful afternoon here. One of those classic spring days.

I am going to grill that ribeye I didn't fix last night here in a few.

What're y'all doing?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 6, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> So what are we wallerin' in?



The Creek...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 6, 2012)

The creek is running J.B. black label around here tonight.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 6, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Beer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> The Creek...[/QUOTE]
> 
> Only one of us is right, and it is not you....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 6, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> The creek is running J.B. black label around here tonight.



Ummm, the Creek is NOT JB.....


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 6, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> The creek is running J.B. black label around here tonight.



So I guess MC was right

Got a cold Natty going down here in Redneckersville.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummm, the Creek is NOT JB.....
> View attachment 654784



Never tried anyothat, but it sure _looks _good.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 6, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Never tried anyothat, but it sure _looks _good.



Smoother n' warm buttered honey...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 6, 2012)

Why don't you email me a shot of that?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 6, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Why don't you email me a shot of that?



What's your number, I'll just text it to you.

Here's a link on their site you mind find interesting.

http://fortycreekwhisky.com/recipes.htm


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 6, 2012)

Still trying to figure out what to do this weekend. The urge to go scout giant chickens is strong. Of course, so is the urge to go fishing in Bama again. What to do, what to do....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Still trying to figure out what to do this weekend. The urge to go scout giant chickens is strong. Of course, so is the urge to go fishing in Bama again. What to do, what to do....



Go for it, a little more rain won't hurt us..


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Go for it, a little more rain won't hurt us..



Bubbette just told me its supposed to rain this weekend.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Still trying to figure out what to do this weekend. The urge to go scout giant chickens is strong. Of course, so is the urge to go fishing in Bama again. What to do, what to do....



I'm thinking that the spawning run of walleye should be headed up the Little Tennessee River from lake Fontana about now-may head out there this weekend and see if I can catch a mess.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 6, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> I'm thinking that the spawning run of walleye should be headed up the Little Tennessee River from lake Fontana about now-may head out there this weekend and see if I can catch a mess.



Man, i'd love a cooler full of walleyes! What a great tasting fish. 
Well, according to Weatherspark, the t'storms will start at 10am Friday and continue thru Tuesday. It sux to be me....


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 6, 2012)

Ahhhhh.....still has that newness smell about it!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 6, 2012)

Gonna get my cook on...

Ribeye on the grill
Sauteed squash, peppers, baby portabellos and onions
Garlic bread.

I think I will have a full belly in about an hour....

See y'all later


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 6, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Gonna get my cook on...
> 
> Ribeye on the grill
> Sauteed squash, peppers, baby portabellos and onions
> ...



Send a plate of that to the big hemlock tree......


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, i'd love a cooler full of walleyes! What a great tasting fish.
> Well, according to Weatherspark, the t'storms will start at 10am Friday and continue thru Tuesday. It sux to be me....



Yep, don't get much better. Used to go walleye fishing at least one night a week most of the summer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh well....I had to settle for grill cheese and soup 

Evenin folks!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 6, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Gonna get my cook on...
> 
> Ribeye on the grill
> Sauteed squash, peppers, baby portabellos and onions
> ...



fried pork chops, au gratin taters, sweet corn, and Justified comes on tonight.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 6, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh well....I had to settle for grill cheese and soup
> 
> Evenin folks!!!





rhbama3 said:


> fried pork chops, au gratin taters, sweet corn, and Justified comes on tonight.


Tuna sushi for appetizer, and Hibachi Steak & Scallops..........The wasabi at this joint was some of the hottest I've ever had!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Still trying to figure out what to do this weekend. The urge to go scout giant chickens is strong. Of course, so is the urge to go fishing in Bama again. What to do, what to do....



I know just what ya need to do and where ya need to go.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 6, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I know just what ya need to do and where ya need to go.



ever heard the term "I don't wanna rain on your parade"?
Do you really want me there?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> ever heard the term "I don't wanna rain on your parade"?
> Do you really want me there?



I have a rain suit.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I have a rain suit.



I'd better add that to my check list


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 6, 2012)

China Buffet for supper. We had to leave the house for a few hours to let the carpet dry. This is the second time this week. The first time, the carpet wasn't totally cleaned. I put in a complaint to have them come fix it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 6, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I have a rain suit.





Jeff C. said:


> I'd better add that to my check list



well, i'm starting to think that my saturday may be open.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> well, i'm starting to think that my saturday may be open.



I'mon have some shonuf Jambalaya!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 6, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'd better add that to my check list


good idea , there's a shelter to stand under


rhbama3 said:


> well, i'm starting to think that my saturday may be open.






Jeff C. said:


> I'mon have some shonuf Jambalaya!!!



thats what i'm talking about


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 6, 2012)

Holy Jeebus, it's cold in here! Cranked up the A/C to help the carpet dry....brrrrrr!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 6, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Holy Jeebus, it's cold in here! Cranked up the A/C to help the carpet dry....brrrrrr!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 6, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> good idea , there's a shelter to stand under
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 How big is it?



Sugar Plum said:


> Holy Jeebus, it's cold in here! Cranked up the A/C to help the carpet dry....brrrrrr!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 6, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>


What??


----------



## slip (Mar 6, 2012)

Howdy folks ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 6, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Holy Jeebus, it's cold in here! Cranked up the A/C to help the carpet dry....brrrrrr!


crank up the heater to dry the carpet


Jeff C. said:


> How big is it?



theres alot of other stuff under it but big enuff you wont get wet unless you run to the truck for a drink


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 6, 2012)

slip said:


> Howdy folks ...


Evening Slipster!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 6, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>







RUTTNBUCK said:


> What??



I dunno either!



slip said:


> Howdy folks ...



Hiyya! 



mudracing101 said:


> crank up the heater to dry the carpet



That might have worked better, eh?  I did it just before running out of the house. Didn't realize til we got home....


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> crank up the heater to dry the carpet
> 
> 
> theres alot of other stuff under it but big enuff you wont get wet unless you run to the truck for a drink



Gotta feelin I'm gonna get wet


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 6, 2012)

No rain , no worries


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 6, 2012)

goin to bed , i'm out !


----------



## Hankus (Mar 6, 2012)

Pretty sure I fell off in a riffer. Double Naturals with a double or so of Beam in the top 

Sup


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> goin to bed , i'm out !



G'night!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 6, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I dunno either!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When the sun goes down it gets cold outside!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 6, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> When the sun goes down it gets cold outside!!



Meh. I haven't slept for the past 3 nights....I'm just glad I was alert enough to make sure I was dressed before leaving the house


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 6, 2012)

I see you lurking down there, Hanky.....


----------



## Hankus (Mar 6, 2012)

The ac was prolly actually a good idea bein it is a giant dehumidifier.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> The ac was prolly actually a good idea bein it is a giant dehumidifier.



A cold one, though!


----------



## Hankus (Mar 6, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I see you lurking down there, Hanky.....



Look up a couple posts an one below


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 6, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Meh. I haven't slept for the past 3 nights....I'm just glad I was alert enough to make sure I was dressed before leaving the house


That could make for some awkward situations!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Look up a couple posts an one below



Hush it. I's tired.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 6, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> A cold one, though!



Well................DUH



RUTTNBUCK said:


> That could make for some awkward situations!!



Bet she could make lotsa new friens that way though


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 6, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That could make for some awkward situations!!



You bet it would. I mean...there aren't many nudist colonies around here, so I couldn't even pretend like I'm headed to one or nuthin'!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well................DUH
> 
> 
> 
> Bet she could make lotsa new friens that way though





It worked the last time I went campin' at the beach in FL


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Bet she could make lotsa new friens that way though


With this comment I think it is time for me to go to bed!!

Ya'll please self Moderate!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2012)

Shuga Plum, Rutt, slip, Hankster, and anyone else...y'all have a good evenin. My puter decided to act up and can barely load a page, gonna hang it up for the night.

TC


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 6, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> With this comment I think it is time for me to go to bed!!
> 
> Ya'll please self Moderate!!





Jeff C. said:


> Shuga Plum, Rutt, slip, Hankster, and anyone else...y'all have a good evenin. My puter decided to act up and can barely load a page, gonna hang it up for the night.
> 
> TC





Night Fellas!


----------



## Hankus (Mar 6, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> With this comment I think it is time for me to go to bed!!
> 
> Ya'll please self Moderate!!



I think my alcohol level is back to ok now   

Night rutt


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 6, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Shuga Plum, Rutt, slip, Hankster, and anyone else...y'all have a good evenin. My puter decided to act up and can barely load a page, gonna hang it up for the night.
> 
> TC


Later Jeffro!!


----------



## Hankus (Mar 6, 2012)

Nite C


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 6, 2012)

Gonna go finish watching a movie. Catch y'all tomorrow!


----------



## Hankus (Mar 6, 2012)

Well I made the bed, an the room is tilted, not spinnin an I can still type if I close one eye. Pretty sure I did it rite  Well if I don't get a heartattack from the cat wakin me up in the mornin I'll seed yallses latered


----------



## Hankus (Mar 6, 2012)

Nite Miz Plum


----------



## slip (Mar 6, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening Slipster!!





Sugar Plum said:


> I dunno either!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hankus said:


> Pretty sure I fell off in a riffer. Double Naturals with a double or so of Beam in the top
> 
> Sup





RUTTNBUCK said:


> When the sun goes down it gets cold outside!!







RUTTNBUCK said:


> With this comment I think it is time for me to go to bed!!
> 
> Ya'll please self Moderate!!


Night!


Jeff C. said:


> Shuga Plum, Rutt, slip, Hankster, and anyone else...y'all have a good evenin. My puter decided to act up and can barely load a page, gonna hang it up for the night.
> 
> TC


Night!


Sugar Plum said:


> Gonna go finish watching a movie. Catch y'all tomorrow!


Night!


Hankus said:


> Well I made the bed, an the room is tilted, not spinnin an I can still type if I close one eye. Pretty sure I did it rite  Well if I don't get a heartattack from the cat wakin me up in the mornin I'll seed yallses latered



Ni .. 

... Well durn, everybody run't off ...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well I made the bed, an the room is tilted, not spinnin an I can still type if I close one eye. Pretty sure I did it rite  Well if I don't get a heartattack from the cat wakin me up in the mornin I'll seed yallses latered



Sweet dreams, Hank!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Sweet dreams, Hank!



The dreams are over and it is time to hit the hump and remember it is only uphill one way for most of us.   Here is a pot of motivation


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 7, 2012)

Speaking of dreams........I was having a really good dream last night about a dear girlfriend from many years ago and just when it was starting to heat up somewhat, I sneezed and it woke me up !!!  Dang, was I mad.  


Good Morning Gobblin.  I am kind of dragging this morning as I got to bed really late last night.  That pot of motivation is just what I need to help me get going this morning.  I thought that my allergy was getting better BUT then this dang yellow pine pollen showed up Sunday and is driving me crazy with this sniffling, sneezing, sinus drainage, itchy eyes that are watering continuously.  I surely envy anyone that doesn't have all of these problems with allergies.

Shucks, I'm thinking seriously about trying some of  Hankus' home remedies that are between 86-151 proof.  It would have to be an improvement.

Ya'll have a good Hump Day !!


----------



## Hankus (Mar 7, 2012)

Up an accounted fer 

Don't recall any dreams last nite either 

Now fer breakfus  an werk


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2012)

Yep.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 7, 2012)

Happy Hump Day!!!!!!!! Wazzzzz happenin???????????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Happy Hump Day!!!!!!!! Wazzzzz happenin???????????






Nuttin.  Waitin on 7pm...


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 7, 2012)

Today is my Thursday!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2012)

Humpity Hump!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Happy Hump Day!!!!!!!! Wazzzzz happenin???????????



Glad yer sooooo stinkin chipper this mernin... i twisted my dang knee yesterdy and can hardly walk this mernin... 

hump day it is i reckon


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


>



What yall dancin fer this mornin


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> What yall dancin fer this mornin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 7, 2012)

:





Keebs said:


>


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 7, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> :


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 7, 2012)

Whew...I am gettin tired doin all this movin and shakin.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Whew...I am gettin tired doin all this movin and shakin.








 best exercise I've had in a while!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Whew...I am gettin tired doin all this movin and shakin.





Keebs said:


> best exercise I've had in a while!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>





Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 7, 2012)

I've got some errands to run to get ready for a secret meeting in a secret place that requires a secret handshake for admittance. 

It's so secret I don't even know what it is. 

Be back shortly


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 7, 2012)

aint nuthin like a big ol plate of spsketti and garlic toast.....


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I've got some errands to run to get ready for a secret meeting in a secret place that requires a secret handshake for admittance.
> 
> It's so secret I don't even know what it is.
> 
> Be back shortly










blood on the ground said:


> aint nuthin like a big ol plate of spsketti and garlic toast.....


<---- I'm pretending I'm eating the same thing............


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2012)

I've got a couple of errands to run too.....BBL


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I've got a couple of errands to run too.....BBL


 HB............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2012)

heehee


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> <---- I'm pretending I'm eating the same thing............



i saved you some.....

anyone talked to the messican?? are we in fer a frog floater this weekend or what???


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 7, 2012)

I sure hope it dont rain this weekend.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 7, 2012)

hehehehe hahahaha hehehehe hahahaha hehehehe hahahaha hehehehe hahahaha hehehehe hahahaha hehehehe hahahaha hehehehe hahahaha hehehehe hahahaha hehehehe hahahaha hehehehe hahahaha hehehehe hahahaha hehehehe hahahaha


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I sure hope it dont rain this weekend.



Meeeee  to. I hate it when my EWnDC gets all watered down.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 7, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> hehehehe hahahaha hehehehe hahahaha hehehehe hahahaha hehehehe hahahaha hehehehe hahahaha hehehehe hahahaha hehehehe hahahaha hehehehe hahahaha hehehehe hahahaha hehehehe hahahaha hehehehe hahahaha hehehehe hahahaha


Did you see how someone snuck in and got last post after all that we did yesterday



Hornet22 said:


> Meeeee  to. I hate it when my EWnDC gets all watered down.



Aint that the truth


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Did you see how someone snuck in and got last post after all that we did yesterday



Yeah I did.......didn't see that one coming


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> heehee


 it's haha..........  git it right!


blood on the ground said:


> i saved you some.....
> 
> anyone talked to the messican?? are we in fer a frog floater this weekend or what???


 Thank ya!
Naww, scattered is all my local folks are saying.............. oh snap, that means I probably better start on the ark building, huh?


mudracing101 said:


> I sure hope it dont rain this weekend.


 I'll tie a strang to ya so you don't float off from us!


hdm03 said:


> hehehehe hahahaha hehehehe hahahaha hehehehe hahahaha hehehehe hahahaha hehehehe hahahaha hehehehe hahahaha hehehehe hahahaha hehehehe hahahaha hehehehe hahahaha hehehehe hahahaha hehehehe hahahaha hehehehe hahahaha





Hornet22 said:


> Meeeee  to. I hate it when my EWnDC gets all watered down.


I'll bring ya an underella for your drank!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2012)

Mmmmmm, home made cheekun pie and peas for dinner !!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmm, home made cheekun pie and peas for dinner !!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2012)

hdm03 said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2012)

hdm03 said:


>






You just "fragged" somebody didntcha ???


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 7, 2012)

According to my recent secret sources, there is a secret spot with only a 20% chance of scattered showers on Saturday. I think I'll go there.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> According to my recent secret sources, there is a secret spot with only a 20% chance of scattered showers on Saturday. I think I'll go there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2012)

Where's Les Miles ??


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> According to my recent secret sources, there is a secret spot with only a 20% chance of scattered showers on Saturday. I think I'll go there.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Where's Les Miles ??


  Thats what i said


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 7, 2012)

Bubba and rocky are both sick all of a sudden, both vomiting and staying away from each other and from us. Any body ever hear of maybe buying a new bag of dog food thats bad????


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where's Les Miles ??


 top secret mission?


mudracing101 said:


> Bubba and rocky are both sick all of a sudden, both vomiting and staying away from each other and from us. Any body ever hear of maybe buying a new bag of dog food thats bad????


Yep, it can happen......... sometimes you can smell it, sometimes not,  they get over it quick whatever it is!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Bubba and rocky are both sick all of a sudden, both vomiting and staying away from each other and from us. Any body ever hear of maybe buying a new bag of dog food thats bad????





Make sure they didn't get into something poisonus, anti-freeze, rat poison etc .


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Make sure they didn't get into something poisonus, anti-freeze, rat poison etc .


 yep, this too!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 7, 2012)

Stopping by to show some love!!  

Who's doing what to who around these parts?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Stopping by to show some love!!
> 
> Who's doing what to who around these parts?


 depends............. what ya heard???????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Stopping by to show some love!!
> 
> Who's doing what to who around these parts?






I'm doing it with errybody !!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm doing it with errybody !!



You be a freak


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm doing it with errybody !!



Keebs.... I ain't heard nuttin.  Feed me some gossip!  

Quackastud.... might as well live it up since we are single, right?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 7, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Keebs.... I ain't heard nuttin.  Feed me some gossip!
> 
> Quackastud.... might as well live it up since we are single, right?



Has quack been telling you he is single ? 


Oh DAWN........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> You be a freak




SUPAFREAK !! 




fitfabandfree said:


> Keebs.... I ain't heard nuttin.  Feed me some gossip!
> 
> Quackastud.... might as well live it up since we are single, right?





  Oh yeahhhhhhhh !!




Sterlo58 said:


> Has quack been telling you he is single ?
> 
> 
> Oh DAWN........











blabbermouth.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> SUPAFREAK !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just tryin to keep ya out of trouble. 

What are friends for.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Keebs.... I ain't heard nuttin.  Feed me some gossip!
> 
> Quackastud.... might as well live it up since we are single, right?


I ain't heard-a-word..............
Uuuuhhh, you ain't met MizDawn, huh?



Sterlo58 said:


> Has quack been telling you he is single ?
> 
> 
> Oh DAWN........





Hooked On Quack said:


> SUPAFREAK !!
> Oh yeahhhhhhhh !!
> 
> blabbermouth.


busssted!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 7, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Just tryin to keep ya out of trouble.
> 
> What are friends for.



Dang; Sterlo is  blocking da Quack


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 7, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Dang; Sterlo is  blocking da Quack



No blockin here dude. I have my own ball and chain...er...uh...I mean lovely wife at home.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Just tryin to keep ya out of trouble.
> 
> What are friends for.




Mebbe I WILL see you Saturday !!!   Don't hate da playa, hate da game !!! 





Keebs said:


> I ain't heard-a-word..............
> Uuuuhhh, you ain't met MizDawn, huh?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mebbe I WILL see you Saturday !!!   Don't hate da playa, hate da game !!!



c'mon over...I'll buy ya a


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





Sterlo58 said:


> c'mon over...I'll buy ya a


 I'll even dust off the spare twista mat!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Dang; Sterlo is  blocking da Quack






Ain't no such thang !!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 7, 2012)

No quack hasn't told me that at all.  I's just a messin!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 7, 2012)

It seemed to get a little slow in here around lunch so I just thought I would have a little fun.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 7, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> No quack hasn't told me that at all.  I's just a messin!



We just be messin too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> SUPAFREAK !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Quit making me laugh out loud at work....... they lookin at me like I've lost my mind.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 7, 2012)

Here,let me give it a stir,too! 


Speaking of pots an' stirrin'  - who's going to the "Smoke on the Water" thang in Thomaston?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> No quack hasn't told me that at all.  I's just a messin!




Shhhhh, you're ruining my reputation !! 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quit making me laugh out loud at work....... they lookin at me like I've lost my mind.




I'm thinking "they" are probably right !! 





crackerdave said:


> Here,let me give it a stir,too!
> 
> 
> Speaking of pots an' stirrin'  - who's going to the "Smoke on the Water" thang in Thomaston?





Not me !!  What's going on brother Dave ??


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Shhhhh, you're ruining my reputation !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hangin' in there,Mill brother!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm thinking "they" are probably right !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm thinking "they" are probably right !!






STOPPPPPPP!!!!  Dat hurtzzzzzz !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> STOPPPPPPP!!!!  Dat hurtzzzzzz !!!



uffff, I forgoted about your eye.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 7, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> uffff, I forgoted about your eye.



Quack is a wuss; you can keep on beating him


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Quack is a wuss; you can keep on beating him





am not.   I'm tellinnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 7, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm thinking "they" are probably right !!



We all have to have a screw partially loose to hang around here.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 7, 2012)

Afternoon folks!   I had this huge multi-quote going but it contained 57 emoticons and I was only allowed 30 so I gave it up!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey FFF... How U doing sweetie?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 7, 2012)

Blech.... 


Just because I can.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon folks!   I had this huge multi-quote going but it contained 57 emoticons and I was only allowed 30 so I gave it up!


 you mean even you Mod's are limited?!?!?


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 7, 2012)

And Keebler and Bugsy!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Blech....
> 
> 
> Just because I can.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> And Keebler and Bugsy!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 7, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> And Keebler and Bugsy!



Hiya HawtModStuff.  

Isn't the Keebler just the cutest and move love-a-mable little elf in da world.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Hiya HawtModStuff.
> 
> Isn't the Keebler just the cutest and move love-a-mable little elf in da world.


I gots my crop alllll shined up & ready for a fun time!


----------



## Money man (Mar 7, 2012)

Good to see no one changed the locks. Howdy peeps.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2012)

Money man said:


> Good to see no one changed the locks. Howdy peeps.


HEEEYYYYYYYYYY Money man!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 7, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Stopping by to show some love!!
> 
> Who's doing what to who around these parts?





Keebs said:


> depends............. what ya heard???????





Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm doing it with errybody !!





hdm03 said:


> You be a freak





fitfabandfree said:


> Keebs.... I ain't heard nuttin.  Feed me some gossip!
> 
> Quackastud.... might as well live it up since we are single, right?





Sterlo58 said:


> Has quack been telling you he is single ?
> 
> 
> Oh DAWN........





Hooked On Quack said:


> SUPAFREAK !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sterlo58 said:


> Just tryin to keep ya out of trouble.
> 
> What are friends for.





Keebs said:


> I ain't heard-a-word..............
> Uuuuhhh, you ain't met MizDawn, huh?
> 
> 
> ...





hdm03 said:


> Dang; Sterlo is  blocking da Quack





turtlebug said:


> Hiya HawtModStuff.
> 
> Isn't the Keebler just the cutest and move love-a-mable little elf in da world.



oh yeah!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> oh yeah!


I see missing smiley's............


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 7, 2012)

Money man said:


> Good to see no one changed the locks. Howdy peeps.



  Lookie here!   MM is in the house!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I see missing smiley's............



They're still here...ya just gotta look further back in the thread to find em!


----------



## Money man (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey Keebs and BB, thanks for the welcome. Miss u guys. Hope life has been treating you well.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 7, 2012)

It's a day to day kinda thang!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 7, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Hey FFF... How U doing sweetie?



I'm doing good bonesy!  How about you?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2012)

Money man said:


> Good to see no one changed the locks. Howdy peeps.





Welcome back bro !!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> They're still here...ya just gotta look further back in the thread to find em!


 cheater!


Money man said:


> Hey Keebs and BB, thanks for the welcome. Miss u guys. Hope life has been treating you well.


 Glad to see ya postin............... now get over to the PF and help me out on a new thread I started!


----------



## Money man (Mar 7, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> It's a day to day kinda thang!



Man I get that more than most, completely understand. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Welcome back bro !!!



Thanks Q, can't stay but a sec but wanted to say howdy and quell any rumors of my early demise.  Down....but not out!  and only temporary.


----------



## Money man (Mar 7, 2012)

Wish I could Keebs, gotta run but I know you got it covered. Be good girl.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2012)

Money man said:


> Wish I could Keebs, gotta run but I know you got it covered. Be good girl.


Hurry back when you can stay longer, darlin'!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 7, 2012)

Money man said:


> Good to see no one changed the locks. Howdy peeps.



Where ya been dude ?


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 7, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Blech....



You took the word right off my keyboard.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> You took the word right off my keyboard.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 7, 2012)

Money man said:


> Wish I could Keebs, gotta run but I know you got it covered. Be good girl.



Dang, i missed Mustard man, oh well. Steak, tater , and salad fo lunch


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 7, 2012)

Just got home from a busy day at work. 
Opened the back door to let the dogs in and Sophie brought me a present. Somehow, the old lady managed to catch and eat half a rabbit. She brought the front end in to eat later i guess. Bubbette was not impressed.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Dang, i missed Mustard man, oh well. Steak, tater , and salad fo lunch






rhbama3 said:


> Just got home from a busy day at work.
> Opened the back door to let the dogs in and Sophie brought me a present. Somehow, the old lady managed to catch and eat half a rabbit. She brought the front end in to eat later i guess. Bubbette was not impressed.


Aaaawww prewsentsss!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Aaaawww, blood on the floor!


 
Cleaned it up, got some jig heads baking in da oven( cures the paint), ate a sammich, and Bonanza is a re-run.
I think its naptime!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 7, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> I'm doing good bonesy!  How about you?



Doin much better now!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 7, 2012)

Got any lucky rabbits feet there Robert?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Cleaned it up, got some jig heads baking in da oven( cures the paint), ate a sammich, and Bonanza is a re-run.
> I think its naptime!





boneboy96 said:


> Got any lucky rabbits feet there Robert?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 7, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Got any lucky rabbits feet there Robert?



Got 2 chewed up front feet. reckon the magic is still there? 
I never have understood what made a dead rabbits foot lucky. It sure wasn't for the rabbit!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2012)

<--------Drivel.... 

Glad to see M$$$ney man back


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 7, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Doin much better now!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Cleaned it up, got some jig heads baking in da oven( cures the paint), ate a sammich, and Bonanza is a re-run.
> I think its naptime!






I'm purty sure all Bonanza's are re-runs' . . .


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 7, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> You took the word right off my keyboard.



You're welcome.  

Naw, that's how I feel today. 

I'm pretty sure we've got a nasty bug tearing through the lab. Probably brought in by some insensitive patient who wasn't worried about getting anyone else sick. (That was sarcasm by the way)


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Naw, that's how I feel today.
> 
> I'm pretty sure we've got a nasty bug tearing through the lab. Probably brought in by some insensitive patient who wasn't worried about getting anyone else sick. (That was sarcasm by the way)


wash your hands! 
 Get to feeling better soon!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2012)

I ran all over the place today and still got more errands to run 

They'll have to wait....I'm not mixin it up with the afternoon idjits


----------



## slip (Mar 7, 2012)

Argh my hands and arms feel all tingly  after using the weekwacker for the first time this year ..

I dont like this whole 'yard work starting in early march' thing ... not cool


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I ran all over the place today and still got more errands to run
> 
> They'll have to wait....I'm not mixin it up with the afternoon idjits





slip said:


> Argh my hands and arms feel all tingly  after using the weekwacker for the first time this year ..
> 
> I dont like this whole 'yard work starting in early march' thing ... not cool


I think I'm gonna let the horses out in the yard for the first cutting!  Git you a shower quick like & if you can take it, take a benedryl, that'll help with the itching!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2012)

slip said:


> Argh my hands and arms feel all tingly  after using the weekwacker for the first time this year ..
> 
> I dont like this whole 'yard work starting in early march' thing ... not cool





Slip's "tingly"  . . .


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Slip's "tingly"  . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Slip's "tingly"  . . .



He's probably warm too


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 7, 2012)

...





turtlebug said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Naw, that's how I feel today.
> 
> I'm pretty sure we've got a nasty bug tearing through the lab. Probably brought in by some insensitive patient who wasn't worried about getting anyone else sick. (That was sarcasm by the way)



I know the feeling.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 7, 2012)

Bubbette is off on her church trip! Woohoo!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette is off on her church trip! Woohoo!!!!



Nachos, pizza and beer. I might be kinda late gettin there. What time does the poker game start ?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Slip's "tingly"  . . .



Quack you might need to do some splainin'


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette is off on her church trip! Woohoo!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Nachos, pizza and beer. I might be kinda late gettin there. What time does the poker game start ?


 After the Twista Match!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



I cant see it , blocked by security


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I cant see it , blocked by security



It's a youtube video of Blondie singing Call Me!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> It's a youtube video of Blondie singing Call Me!!



Oh, well in that case


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> It's a youtube video of Blondie singing Call Me!!



Funny...mine is a youtube of Hank singin' your cheatin heart.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I cant see it , blocked by security





rhbama3 said:


> It's a youtube video of Blondie singing Call Me!!





Sterlo58 said:


> Funny...mine is a youtube of Hank singin' your cheatin heart.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 7, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Funny...mine is a youtube of Hank singin' your cheatin heart.



Strange; mine is Neil Diamond singing Sweet Caroline


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 7, 2012)

time to go rummage around in the shed.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Strange; mine is Neil Diamond singing Sweet Caroline


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> It's a youtube video of Blondie singing Call Me!!





Sterlo58 said:


> Funny...mine is a youtube of Hank singin' your cheatin heart.





hdm03 said:


> Strange; mine is Neil Diamond singing Sweet Caroline


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Strange; mine is Neil Diamond singing Sweet Caroline





mudracing101 said:


>


 I KNOW!!  Make it move faster!!


rhbama3 said:


> time to go rummage around in the shed.....





Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2012)

Tick tock, tick tock . . .  




GO FASTER !!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## turtlebug (Mar 7, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Funny...mine is a youtube of Hank singin' your cheatin heart.



I got Right Said Fred....  

I'm too sexy for my shirt
Too sexy for my shirt


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I got Right Said Fred....
> 
> I'm too sexy for my shirt
> Too sexy for my shirt






Well alrighty then . . .


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well alrighty then . . .



I was talkin bout Wobbert-Woo's!  post to Keebs.   


Your eyes are already bad enough, you wanna go completely blind now?      






Nyquil in about 30 minutes and then I'm heading to bed.  

I can't believe the crap we catch at the lab.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 7, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I got Right Said Fred....
> 
> I'm too sexy for my shirt
> Too sexy for my shirt



I guess that Mediacom internet is still screwed up, huh? 
Don't you hate it when you put 40 eyeballs on jigs and then discover you used the wrong Sally Hanson nail polish as glue?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I guess that Mediacom internet is still screwed up, huh?
> Don't you hate it when you put 40 eyeballs on jigs and then discover you used the wrong Sally Hanson nail polish as glue?



As per my text, of course I had to reset the modem as soon as you posted that. 

(Abbey said you were bad luck    ) 


I hate it when the little Asian dude doesn't use a fast drying topcoat and a $40 pedicure goes down the tubes when I bump my toe.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 7, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> As per my text, of course I had to reset the modem as soon as you posted that.
> 
> (Abbey said you were bad luck    )
> 
> ...



40 DOLLARS??!! 
 I'ma tellin' Fishbro!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2012)

Plannin a speckled trouts/shrimp/seafood trip to Loozyana soon....U 'ont sum Tbug??


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> 40 DOLLARS??!!
> I'ma tellin' Fishbro!!!



Keep it up and I'll tell Bubbette about your stash of knives and trail cams and the secret place where you hide the Visa bill.     





Jeff C. said:


> Plannin a speckled trouts/shrimp/seafood trip to Loozyana soon....U 'ont sum Tbug??



Bring me back a big fat STEAK!    

Hold the side order of ocean roaches please.


----------



## slip (Mar 7, 2012)

While attempting to put a few holes in the side of a 55gal drum for a burning barrel, dad has the bright idea to tilt the barrel and stick his head and arms in there with a crow bar and smack the side, attempting to put a hole there.


He'll be saying "what" and "huh" for a while, im sure.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2012)

slip said:


> While attempting to put a few holes in the side of a 55gal drum for a burning barrel, dad has the bright idea to tilt the barrel and stick his head and arms in there with a crow bar and smack the side, attempting to put a hole there.
> 
> 
> He'll be saying "what" and "huh" for a while, im sure.





The apple don't fall far . . .


Why didn't ya'll just shoot holes in it ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Plannin a speckled trouts/shrimp/seafood trip to Loozyana soon....U 'ont sum Tbug??





Hope ya'll slay 'em Jeff, I gotta trip planned for April to the Gulf.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Plannin a speckled trouts/shrimp/seafood trip to Loozyana soon....U 'ont sum Tbug??



*slowly raises hand*


Never mind: Jumping up and down frantically waving both arms!


----------



## slip (Mar 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The apple don't fall far . . .
> 
> 
> Why didn't ya'll just shoot holes in it ??







Im sure my neighbors wouldnt be to happy about that.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 7, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Keep it up and I'll tell Bubbette about your stash of knives and trail cams and the secret place where you hide the Visa bill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't get me started. 
The last thing she told me before she left for South Carolina( and I quote):
 "I paid all the bills, we ain't got no money till friday. Don't buy anything." 
What kind of sick, sadistic, woman empties the checking account and then leaves town? 
Wait, that sounds familiar.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2012)

slip said:


> Im sure my neighbors wouldnt be to happy about that.






We used to have some white trash lived across the road from us, when they'd get to fightin/raising sand, I'd ease outside, set up a tannerite and BOOOOOOM.  They'd get real quite, real quick !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2012)

Okay good people, time for me to head to da Luv Shak !!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 7, 2012)

slip said:


> While attempting to put a few holes in the side of a 55gal drum for a burning barrel, dad has the bright idea to tilt the barrel and stick his head and arms in there with a crow bar and smack the side, attempting to put a hole there.
> 
> 
> He'll be saying "what" and "huh" for a while, im sure.





I bet he don`t do that again.


----------



## slip (Mar 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We used to have some white trash lived across the road from us, when they'd get to fightin/raising sand, I'd ease outside, set up a tannerite and BOOOOOOM.  They'd get real quite, real quick !!!


I like to light off a small strip of firecrackers when the neighbors dog gets out and trys to "fertilize" the flower bed .... he quit trying after 4 or 5 times.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay good people, time for me to head to da Luv Shak !!





Nicodemus said:


> I bet he don`t do that again.



Man i was laughing so hard, i couldnt even say What did you expect?!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2012)

slip said:


> While attempting to put a few holes in the side of a 55gal drum for a burning barrel, dad has the bright idea to tilt the barrel and stick his head and arms in there with a crow bar and smack the side, attempting to put a hole there.
> 
> 
> He'll be saying "what" and "huh" for a while, im sure.




Can you say *GONG* 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope ya'll slay 'em Jeff, I gotta trip planned for April to the Gulf.



You too....looks like mine is gonna be in April also!!! Gonna try a day in the Keys first week of April. I'll be in Miami for a week workin, so might as well spend a day in the Keys fishin before I head home.



rhbama3 said:


> *slowly raises hand*
> 
> 
> Never mind: Jumping up and down frantically waving both arms!



I heard dat....just hope we can get on some fish, don't wanna buy ALL my seafood


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 7, 2012)

spaghetti for supper and a brutal workday tomorrow.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> spaghetti for supper and a brutal workday tomorrow.



Steaks and gravy, suicide taters, butter peas and a brownie with a hefty dose of Nyquil on the side. 

Time for beddy-bye... if I can stumple to the bed while wiping my nose so as to avoid drips on the carpet, that is.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Steaks and gravy, suicide taters, butter peas and a brownie with a hefty dose of Nyquil on the side.
> 
> Time for beddy-bye... if I can stumple to the bed while wiping my nose so as to avoid drips on the carpet, that is.



Hope ya shake that mess soon Tbug!! The one I just recovered from had me sleepin with tissues stuffed in my nostrils


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 7, 2012)

Maaannn. It is smelling sooo good in da Cafe' 356.  mrsh22 has done made 4 buttermilk pies. She has sade that I cannot even thank about looking at them till Saturday. Now whats up wit dat.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 7, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Steaks and gravy, suicide taters, butter peas and a brownie with a hefty dose of Nyquil on the side.
> 
> Time for beddy-bye... if I can stumple to the bed while wiping my nose so as to avoid drips on the carpet, that is.


Sleep tight, Bugsy!! 


Hornet22 said:


> Maaannn. It is smelling sooo good in da Cafe' 356.  mrsh22 has done made 4 buttermilk pies. She has sade that I cannot even thank about looking at them till Saturday. Now whats up wit dat.


Buttermilk pie? 
 I hate buttermilk so i imagine that is not fo me. Can she put some blueberry pie filling on it to cover up the taste?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Sleep tight, Bugsy!!
> 
> Buttermilk pie?
> I hate buttermilk so i imagine that is not fo me. Can she put some blueberry pie filling on it to cover up the taste?



You will NEVA know buttermilk is in it. More like a vanilla custard pie. 
You don't eat buttermilk biscuits or cornbread


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 7, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You will NEVA know buttermilk is in it. More like a vanilla custard pie.



You still losing me. Why not just make a vanilla custard pie?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You will NEVA know buttermilk is in it. More like a vanilla custard pie.
> You don't eat buttermilk biscuits or cornbread




I'll eat his portion...he eats a lot too


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 7, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You will NEVA know buttermilk is in it. More like a vanilla custard pie.
> You don't eat buttermilk biscuits or cornbread



Thats for changing your quote!
Pie ain't the same as a biscuit or cornbread, which i do love!



Jeff C. said:


> I'll eat his portion...he eats a lot too



Yeah, i do don't I? 
Gotta get my strength up before turkey season. Almost time for running and gunning!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 7, 2012)

Otis gave me a new avatar...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Otis gave me a new avatar...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 7, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Maaannn. It is smelling sooo good in da Cafe' 356.  mrsh22 has done made 4 buttermilk pies. She has sade that I cannot even thank about looking at them till Saturday. Now whats up wit dat.





rhbama3 said:


> Buttermilk pie?
> I hate buttermilk so i imagine that is not fo me. Can she put some blueberry pie filling on it to cover up the taste?


I love Buttermilk Pie!!

 And I can't stand buttermilk by itself!!........Man I wish we still had that puking smiley!!

Robert you would like Buttermilk pie!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 7, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I love Buttermilk Pie!!
> 
> And I can't stand buttermilk by itself!!........Man I wish we still had that puking smiley!!
> 
> Robert you would like Buttermilk pie!!



Maybe so, but this triple chocolate fudge brownie i'm eating ain't too bad with a cold glass of milk!


----------



## slip (Mar 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Thats for changing your quote!
> Pie ain't the same as a biscuit or cornbread, which i do love!
> 
> 
> ...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Otis gave me a new avatar...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 7, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I love Buttermilk Pie!!
> 
> And I can't stand buttermilk by itself!!........Man I wish we still had that puking smiley!!
> 
> Robert you would like Buttermilk pie!!





rhbama3 said:


> Maybe so, but this triple chocolate fudge brownie i'm eating ain't too bad with a cold glass of milk!


If you ever get the opportunity!!......Give it a try!!........You won't be disappointed!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 7, 2012)

Evenin' y'all! Only a few more days til Saturday!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Evenin' y'all! Only a few more days til Saturday!!


I've been a little out of touch...........What is Saturday??

Our new baby comes home Saturday!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>







RUTTNBUCK said:


> I've been a little out of touch...........What is Saturday??
> 
> Our new baby comes home Saturday!!




Uh, Saturday is the weekend!! I can't wait!


----------



## Hankus (Mar 7, 2012)

Work was a pile of miles an loud animated ticked customers

Beer was tagged an waitin at beer sto though 

My buddy never showed tonite

Drank on the porch shirtless 

Tired, buzzed, confused, lonely, happy an goin to bed 

(Yes Miz Plum I know you seed me down here)


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I've been a little out of touch...........What is Saturday??
> 
> Our new baby comes home Saturday!!



The little BLACK baby  



Sugar Plum said:


> Uh, Saturday is the weekend!! I can't wait!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Uh, Saturday is the weekend!! I can't wait!


Okay!!........I've been on a company sponsored vacation all this week up here in Knoxville Tennessee!!

It's been great to be away from all the worries at work for a week..............But I'm sure dreading heading back into the work that has piled up while I was away!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Work was a pile of miles an loud animated ticked customers
> 
> Beer was tagged an waitin at beer sto though
> 
> ...






Sounds like you've had a busy day. Whatchoo confused about?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Work was a pile of miles an loud animated ticked customers
> 
> Beer was tagged an waitin at beer sto though
> 
> ...



Then wake up and do it all over again


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 7, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Okay!!........I've been on a company sponsored vacation all this week up here in Knoxville Tennessee!!
> 
> It's been great to be away from all the worries at work for a week..............But I'm sure dreading heading back into the work that has piled up while I was away!!



You should bring a pup back for me  Ladner has some purty ones this time of year!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2012)

Well....the Ol back is botherin me tonight, gonna get up out of this chair and call it a night, y'all have a good evenin...CYL


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Well....the Ol back is botherin me tonight, gonna get up out of this chair and call it a night, y'all have a good evenin...CYL



Sleep tight!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 7, 2012)

Dang, where'd everyone go? Guess I'm off to bed, too. G'night!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 8, 2012)

I am vertical on thirsty Thursday which reminds me it has stopped so time for cup of java


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 8, 2012)

Good Morning Gobblin.  Do you EVER sleep?
I think that you must just brew fresh pots of good coffee 24 hours a day !!!  Yep, I'll take a couple of cups for sure.

Happy Thursday to Everyone and I hope that you have a good day and pass it on.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 8, 2012)

WEll it's Thirsty Thursday!!!   Moaning everybody!


----------



## Hankus (Mar 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Sounds like you've had a busy day. Whatchoo confused about?



What Imma gonna do next 



Jeff C. said:


> Then wake up and do it all over again



That seems to be the pattern. I'll be glad when I grow up an I can do what I want to do 


Well is Thursday an ya know what that means..............I've hopefully only gotta put in 22 more hours this week


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 8, 2012)

Today is my Friday


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 8, 2012)

Thirsty Thursday, Friday eve, its here. Morning people


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 8, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Today is my Friday



 Whoop de doo




 Just jealous, thats all


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I am vertical on thirsty Thursday which reminds me it has stopped so time for cup of java


 KoffeeKing to the rescue!


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Happy Thursday to Everyone and I hope that you have a good day and pass it on.


 you too EE!


boneboy96 said:


> WEll it's Thirsty Thursday!!!   Moaning everybody!





Hankus said:


> That seems to be the pattern. I'll be glad when I grow up an I can do what I want to do


 yeah, keep thinking that, young'un!


hdm03 said:


> Today is my Friday


Vegas bound??


mudracing101 said:


> Thirsty Thursday, Friday eve, its here. Morning people


 Why yes, yes it is................
HeeeLLllllooooooooooooooo Waders!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> KoffeeKing to the rescue!
> 
> you too EE!
> 
> ...



Incomming PM ...Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Incomming PM ...Mornin


 and answered! Mornin!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 8, 2012)

Well i see ya'll done talked bammer into it..... I was really hoping it wouldnt rain


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 8, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Well i see ya'll done talked bammer into it..... I was really hoping it wouldnt rain


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Well i see ya'll done talked bammer into it..... I was really hoping it wouldnt rain





I'm bringin my dinghy and floaties then 

Mernin peoples!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm bringin my dinghy and floaties then
> 
> Mernin peoples!!!



Mornin Jeffro


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin Jeffro



Mornin Sterlo!!  Sheesh, I've still got a few errands to run today at some time.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Well i see ya'll done talked bammer into it..... I was really hoping it wouldnt rain


 


Jeff C. said:


> I'm bringin my dinghy and floaties then
> 
> Mernin peoples!!!


I got the jon boat...................


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 8, 2012)

mernin vernins..........whaaazz happnin


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I got the jon boat...................



 My errand list is getting longer now


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> mernin vernins..........whaaazz happnin


 whats fer lunch?


Jeff C. said:


> My errand list is getting longer now


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> whats fer lunch?



BLAA... chef boyardee ravioli .. aka: fake food!
im about ta dig in though
breakfast was a hand full of almonds and a nanner...=gone


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Sterlo!!  Sheesh, I've still got a few errands to run today at some time.



Yeah...that's what I'm fixin to get started on.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 8, 2012)

Dang I've been wide open this morn.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> BLAA... chef boyardee ravioli .. aka: fake food!
> im about ta dig in though
> breakfast was a hand full of almonds and a nanner...=gone





Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang I've been wide open this morn.


 well close your legs................


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang I've been wide open this morn.



  You so nasty


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm in redneck engineering mode....gimme a break!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm in redneck engineering mode....gimme a break!!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2012)

hdm03 said:


>


 what time you leaving out??


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> what time you leaving out??




Tomorrow morning around 9


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


>




Gotta go get some supplies...BBL


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 8, 2012)

id like to buy the world a coke...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Tomorrow morning around 9


 brang me a race t-shirt!


Jeff C. said:


> Gotta go get some supplies...BBL


more duct tape, huh?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> id like to buy the world a coke...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 8, 2012)

Dang, I am late for lunch.  I am going have a "Key West Grilled Chicken and Shrimp" lunch with my Georgia "Sweetie" today.

BBL....


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hope ya shake that mess soon Tbug!! The one I just recovered from had me sleepin with tissues stuffed in my nostrils



I know exactly what you mean. I called a patient back and bent over to grab a needle out of the drawer and my nose just poured all over the floor.   

Got someone else to do it. I can't be snottin all over the patients like that.   

Lunchtime. Throat not hurting as bad today. Gonna see if I can get me some soup somewhere.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 8, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I know exactly what you mean. I called a patient back and bent over to grab a needle out of the drawer and my nose just poured all over the floor.
> 
> Got someone else to do it. I can't be snottin all over the patients like that.
> 
> Lunchtime. Throat not hurting as bad today. Gonna see if I can get me some soup somewhere.



Get you some chicken soup. 

Oh and let me know sometime by the AM if I should load my
bow. Ya got a good target ? Mine is in rough shape and needs to be replaced. GET WELL BUGSY


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 8, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Get you some chicken soup.
> 
> Oh and let me know sometime by the AM if I should load my
> bow. Ya got a good target ? Mine is in rough shape and needs to be replaced. GET WELL BUGSY



There'll be lots of targets, they'll be moving by at around 40 mph  or so and look just like folks on 4-wheelers...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There'll be lots of targets, they'll be moving by at around 40 mph  or so and look just like folks on 4-wheelers...



We can shoot arrows at em AND have a skeet shoot.


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 8, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Dang, I am late for lunch. I am going have a "Key West Grilled Chicken and Shrimp" lunch with my Georgia "Sweetie" today.
> 
> BBL....


 
Sounds good. 
I just got back rom a Chinese buffet (no sushi tho ) and had chickn/beef & broccoli, shrimp & veggies, noodles & hot n sour soup.  $5.95, can't beat it!
Now I REALLY need a nap...  last night up past 1am putting in a replacement cooling tower pump, ugh! Please pass the caffiene, anyone!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There'll be lots of targets, they'll be moving by at around 40 mph  or so and look just like folks on 4-wheelers...





Sterlo58 said:


> We can shoot arrows at em AND have a skeet shoot.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 8, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I know exactly what you mean. I called a patient back and bent over to grab a needle out of the drawer and my nose just poured all over the floor.
> 
> Got someone else to do it. I can't be snottin all over the patients like that.
> 
> Lunchtime. Throat not hurting as bad today. Gonna see if I can get me some soup somewhere.





Chic Filet has pretty good cheekun noodle soup !!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 8, 2012)

Snot runnith over!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chic Filet has pretty good cheekun noodle soup !!!



idjit thats fer the womenz ta eat when they r tryn ta slim down their hindends... be a man and get the tripple stack from BK


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 8, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Snot runnith over!



nice!!!


hey KEEBS boneboy has egg yolk leakin out his nose again....


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 8, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> We can shoot arrows at em AND have a skeet shoot.



might have to. can't locate my skeet slinger


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 8, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> might have to. can't locate my skeet slinger





How could you possibly lose yo skeet slanger ??


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> nice!!!
> 
> 
> hey KEEBS boneboy has egg yolk leakin out his nose again....


 It's YOUR day to watch'em, not mine!


Hornet22 said:


> might have to. can't locate my skeet slinger


that's ok, I know of a couple others that'll be there..........


Hooked On Quack said:


> How could you possibly lose yo skeet slanger ??


 remember who you're asking that of!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How could you possibly lose yo skeet slanger ??



Doesn't seem possible


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How could you possibly lose yo skeet slanger ??





hdm03 said:


> Doesn't seem possible



Ya get old and fat.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



KEEBS!!! Your avy looks jus like my girl.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2012)

Good God!!! That's it.....


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> KEEBS!!! Your avy looks jus like my girl.





Jeff C. said:


> Good God!!! That's it.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Good God!!! That's it.....


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Good God!!! That's it.....



Whatcha giggling at little fella?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Good God!!! That's it.....





hdm03 said:


> Whatcha giggling at little fella?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 8, 2012)

If I didn't have a brand new computer with zero pictures downloaded, I'd post a pic of her. Ya'll quit  fun at me.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> If I didn't have a brand new computer with zero pictures downloaded, I'd post a pic of her. Ya'll quit  fun at me.


 jump drives are awesome inventions!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> jump drives are awesome inventions!



OH LAWD.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> OH LAWD.




Ok, I guess Mud didn't make it back from luvin on Tbugsy at the lab, guess I'll drive myself home today!  Later ya'll!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


>





hdm03 said:


> Whatcha giggling at little fella?





Hooked On Quack said:


>



I was jus gonna say, "I'll be there"


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Ok, I guess Mud didn't make it back from luvin on Tbugsy at the lab, guess I'll drive myself home today!  Later ya'll!



I obviously missed a post.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 8, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I obviously missed a post.





SnowHunter said:


>



Tell me about it.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 8, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tell me about it.



Okay, I'll tell ya.  

DO NOT take green Nyquil and then sit down with milk and Double-Stuff Oreos. 

It's a nasty mix.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 8, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, I'll tell ya.
> 
> DO NOT take green Nyquil and then sit down with milk and Double-Stuff Oreos.
> 
> It's a nasty mix.



 nastaaaaaaaaaaay mix.. reckon I'll take your word for it


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 8, 2012)

Man, what a day...... shoot! What a week. I hate these 12-15 hour days. I'm wore slap out. Gonna eat a grilled roast beef sammich and try to stay up long enough to watch Swamp People.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 8, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> nastaaaaaaaaaaay mix.. reckon I'll take your word for it



Or a half a box of Girl Scout Cookies.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 8, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Or a half a box of Girl Scout Cookies.



The girls ate all my Samoa's.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 8, 2012)

Howdy y'all! Been a long day here. Lookin' forward to Rob working out in the field tomorrow. Maybe then I can be a little lazy


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


>










mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tell me about it.



Then....you tell me 





turtlebug said:


> Okay, I'll tell ya.
> 
> DO NOT take green Nyquil and then sit down with milk and Double-Stuff Oreos.
> 
> It's a nasty mix.



 



rhbama3 said:


> Man, what a day...... shoot! What a week. I hate these 12-15 hour days. I'm wore slap out. Gonna eat a grilled roast beef sammich and try to stay up long enough to watch Swamp People.



Thanks for the reminder!!!


----------



## whitetail hunter (Mar 8, 2012)

Everyone pictures of the new girlfriend added on my post some of y'all was wanting to see go look


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2012)

whitetail hunter said:


> Everyone pictures of the new girlfriend added on my post some of y'all was wanting to see go look



Already did...waitin on you??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 8, 2012)

whitetail hunter said:


> Everyone pictures of the new girlfriend added on my post some of y'all was wanting to see go look



Pics you say? Guess I'll go take a look....


----------



## slip (Mar 8, 2012)

Yo Peoples ... today was a nice spring like day.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 8, 2012)

slip said:


> Yo Peoples ... today was a nice spring like day.



Yuck. Springlike, my butt. It was HOT. I want cold weather!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2012)

slip said:


> Yo Peoples ... today was a nice spring like day.





Sugar Plum said:


> Yuck. Springlike, my butt. It was HOT. I want cold weather!!!!




Howdy y'all


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy y'all



Hiyya


----------



## slip (Mar 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yuck. Springlike, my butt. It was HOT. I want cold weather!!!!


Yeah i wish we woulda got a real winter.
Maybe if we're lucky we'll get a summer as mild as the winter was...

75 is hot? Heck we'll be begging for 75 degree days come july and august. ... Not looking foward to that.


Jeff C. said:


> Howdy y'all



Hey Jeff, Get over that cold yet?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hiyya



You've been mighty bizzy lately haven't you??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 8, 2012)

slip said:


> Yeah i wish we woulda got a real winter.
> Maybe if we're lucky we'll get a summer as mild as the winter was...
> 
> 75 is hot? Heck we'll be begging for 75 degree days come july and august. ... Not looking foward to that.
> ...




It's hot when you have to lug two babies around most of the day....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 8, 2012)

Did I tell y'all I found a little container of those dehydrated marshmallows for hot chocolate at the store?? I just HAD to buy them because there's never enough of them things in my hot chocolate


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2012)

slip said:


> Yeah i wish we woulda got a real winter.
> Maybe if we're lucky we'll get a summer as mild as the winter was...
> 
> 75 is hot? Heck we'll be begging for 75 degree days come july and august. ... Not looking foward to that.
> ...



Hey slipster, fortunately yes!!! I'm glad it was one of those that lingers on and on.



Jeff C. said:


> You've been mighty bizzy lately haven't you??





Sugar Plum said:


> It's hot when you have to lug two babies around most of the day....




See.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Did I tell y'all I found a little container of those dehydrated marshmallows for hot chocolate at the store?? I just HAD to buy them because there's never enough of them things in my hot chocolate



Who me???


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You've been mighty bizzy lately haven't you??



Missed this one....

Yep, too busy! Rob's been home a lot. Hard to be lazy and drivel all day when he's here. Something about housework, blah. blah, blah.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Missed this one....
> 
> Yep, too busy! Rob's been home a lot. Hard to be lazy and drivel all day when he's here. Something about housework, blah. blah, blah.....



I haven't been on as much lately myself!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Who me???



Rob thinks they're gross. I just poured about half the container into my hot chocolate...he said "Hot chocolate is not s'pose to be crunchy!"


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Rob thinks they're gross. I just poured about half the container into my hot chocolate...he said "Hot chocolate is not s'pose to be crunchy!"



I like the little marshmellers myself


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I like the little marshmellers myself



How are things 'round your way? Hope everything is good. Gonna call it a night. Emily woke us up by jumping on the bed at 7 am. Someone (ROB) forgot to shut her door last night. So she was running all over the house while we were sleeping, then came in and woke us up  SIlly girl.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> How are things 'round your way?



 Purty typical...nothing too exciting. Gonna start gettin bizzy myself come about the 26th of this month thru the end of June.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> How are things 'round your way? Hope everything is good. Gonna call it a night. Emily woke us up by jumping on the bed at 7 am. Someone (ROB) forgot to shut her door last night. So she was running all over the house while we were sleeping, then came in and woke us up  SIlly girl.




Sure thing Shuga....good night, sleep well!! 

Probably gonna head that way myself here shortly!!


----------



## Hankus (Mar 8, 2012)

Miz Plum I ain red back yet but I know las nite you voiced a question bout me beinn confused. Well.......today I took action an I wussed out. Could blame it on circumstance but it was an weren't. Supposin I grow a real pair I'll do it tomorow


----------



## Hankus (Mar 8, 2012)

And a silence fell


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> And a silence fell


Where??


----------



## Hankus (Mar 8, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Where??



Over the empty cooler that gave its all to make tonight


----------



## Hankus (Mar 8, 2012)

Like a 59 Caddy .............


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Over the empty cooler that gave its all to make tonight


So there were a few dead soldiers!!


----------



## slip (Mar 8, 2012)

Im out guys, had the burning barrel going since early last night, its out now and so am i .... right after i get this smoke off me


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 9, 2012)

TGIF!

And where did everybody go?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 9, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> TGIF!
> 
> And where did everybody go?



They heard something about beauty sleep.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 9, 2012)

Rainy Friday morning and some may need a refill so on goes the large array







For those traveling today be safe and keep it between the ditches.  Tomorrow is the day for ditch diving and mud wadding.  Could be a little chilly this weekend so pack some liquid heat.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 9, 2012)

Good Morning and Happy Friday to all.

I sure hope that those of you will have a fantastic weekend filled with ditch diving and mud wadding.   Unfortunately, my mudder won't be there to enjoy the friendship and fellowship of such an event.  I guess that I will have to wait until Monday to get a recap on just who did what to whom and vice-versa.

For now, please pass me a couple of large cups of that good coffee.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 9, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> So there were a few dead soldiers!!



Yep   



Izzzzzzzzzz FRIDAY


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 9, 2012)

GOOD MORNING G O N

Its Friday and pretty outside Getting off at 12 Today so i can start before all ya'll BWA HAHAHA


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> Izzzzzzzzzz FRIDAY





Miguel Cervantes said:


>





Sterlo58 said:


>



 and


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Rainy Friday morning and some may need a refill so on goes the large array
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Appreciate it gobble!!! I'm plannin on stayin warm 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Friday to all.
> 
> I sure hope that those of you will have a fantastic weekend filled with ditch diving and mud wadding.   Unfortunately, my mudder won't be there to enjoy the friendship and fellowship of such an event.  I guess that I will have to wait until Monday to get a recap on just who did what to whom and vice-versa.
> 
> For now, please pass me a couple of large cups of that good coffee.






  



Hankus said:


> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> Izzzzzzzzzz FRIDAY






Miguel Cervantes said:


>





Sterlo58 said:


>





Hornet22 said:


> cheers: and



   



mudracing101 said:


> GOOD MORNING G O N
> 
> Its Friday and pretty outside Getting off at 12 Today so i can start before all ya'll BWA HAHAHA


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Appreciate it gobble!!! I'm plannin on stayin warm


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2012)

Gotta go cook some Jambalaya   ...BBL...


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 9, 2012)

See ya Jeffro


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I obviously missed a post.


 He made a trip south yesterday............ he texted me that he was going by to give you a hug........


gobbleinwoods said:


> Rainy Friday morning and some may need a refill so on goes the large array
> 
> 
> 
> ...





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Friday to all.
> 
> I sure hope that those of you will have a fantastic weekend filled with ditch diving and mud wadding.





Hankus said:


> Yep
> Izzzzzzzzzz FRIDAY





Miguel Cervantes said:


>





Sterlo58 said:


>





mudracing101 said:


> GOOD MORNING G O N
> 
> Its Friday and pretty outside Getting off at 12 Today so i can start before all ya'll BWA HAHAHA


As I stated on the phone last night "I HATE YOU" luckydawg!


Hornet22 said:


> and





Jeff C. said:


> Gotta go cook some Jambalaya   ...BBL...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2012)

*Someone* has some good news he needs to share wiff us..............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> *Someone* has some good news he needs to share wiff us..............



We're all ears.........


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We're all ears.........


 you know how these menfolk can be, but I'ma bout to bust, I'm so tickled about it!!!!!!!! (Almost as good as Bigox & Mer expecting!)


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> He made a trip south yesterday............ he texted me that he was going by to give you a hug........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats right , road trip to Val dasty yesterday, but then I remembered i dont know where she works anyway and Keebs reminded she  was sick and then that meant all hugs were off. She was this close though



Keebs said:


> *Someone* has some good news he needs to share wiff us..............


Well???



mrs. hornet22 said:


> We're all ears.........


Mornin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 9, 2012)

Mornin Mud


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats right , road trip to Val dasty yesterday, but then I remembered i dont know where she works anyway and Keebs reminded she  was sick and then that meant all hugs were off. She was this close though
> 
> Well???
> 
> Mornin


 You're just tooo danged perky this morning! 
If he don't hurry up & get on here, I don't know what I'll do!


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 9, 2012)

Mornin.
Had the java going at 5 for building alarm testing at 6 this am. 
Long week, glad it's Friday!  Still on call until midnite Sun.

Q:
Why do the best tasting oranges got pits in 'em?
Hmmm... there's a lesson/moral to this, but I'm too poop'd to thinkz.

Have a fine Friday everyone and go hug yer frenz 'n loved ones


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> Mornin.
> Had the java going at 5 for building alarm testing at 6 this am.
> Long week, glad it's Friday!  Still on call until midnite Sun.
> 
> ...


 





 <----------- just for you!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> *Someone* has some good news he needs to share wiff us..............


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>


 quit rubbing it in!!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


>


 I know!


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> <----------- just for you!


 
Aww! THANKS! I knew I could count on you keebster!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> Aww! THANKS! I knew I could count on you keebster!


 I try.............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


<---- soon to be a subway sammich.............   I just gotta go get them made.........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> <---- soon to be a subway sammich.............   I just gotta go get them made.........





Venison burger and gravy, collards, ricengravy, and kone bread !!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Venison burger and gravy, collards, ricengravy, and kone bread !!


 I'd rather share your plate now! geee thanks!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 9, 2012)

Just got backed from picking up a bushel of washed and iced down oysters


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'd rather share your plate now! geee thanks!






My baby wuvs me !!!


If we worked together you'd never have to worry about food.  Dawn feeds one of my bachelor co-workers too !!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 9, 2012)

Alright off to eat a big meal , and then to the house ,i'm off and my weekend is officially starting


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh and Keebs you'll have to drive yourself home today


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> *Someone* has some good news he needs to share wiff us..............



 



StriperAddict said:


> Mornin.
> Had the java going at 5 for building alarm testing at 6 this am.
> Long week, glad it's Friday!  Still on call until midnite Sun.
> 
> ...



Thank ya sir...same to ya!!  



mudracing101 said:


> Just got backed from picking up a bushel of washed and iced down oysters



 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Venison burger and gravy, collards, ricengravy, and kone bread !!



Dannng man.....


Jambalaya is bakin in the D.O.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2012)

Need to get sumpin to eat, shower, shave, load up, get half way there and figger out what I fergot


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 9, 2012)

Grrrrrrr. Raining here.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Just got backed from picking up a bushel of washed and iced down oysters





Hooked On Quack said:


> My baby wuvs me !!!
> 
> 
> If we worked together you'd never have to worry about food.  Dawn feeds one of my bachelor co-workers too !!


 and she luvs me tooooo!


mudracing101 said:


> Alright off to eat a big meal , and then to the house ,i'm off and my weekend is officially starting





mudracing101 said:


> Oh and Keebs you'll have to drive yourself home today


 I think I can handle it!


Jeff C. said:


> Need to get sumpin to eat, shower, shave, load up, _*get half way there and*_ _*figger out what I fergot*_


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2012)

Whewwww......jambalaya is delicious, but *HOT!!! (spicy)*


Ain't nobody gonna be able to eat it except me and Jag


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2012)

jeff c. said:


> whewwww......jambalaya is delicious, but *hot!!! (spicy)*
> 
> 
> ain't nobody gonna be able to eat it except me and jag


     .........


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 9, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Just got backed from picking up a bushel of washed and iced down oysters



You did get the kind that are only meant to be ate fo breakfast Sat. morning, right?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> You did get the kind that are only meant to be ate fo breakfast Sat. morning, right?


 you sayin you want me to save you a couple of'em?


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 9, 2012)

A:  I'll have me some oysters too! They're good anytime!

B:  "Yeah... I love oyster stew!"

A:  "Noooo, I said I'll have me some osters _too_!""

B:  "Uh, yeah, you want oster _stew_! I get it!"

A:  ">sigh<"


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> A:  I'll have me some oysters too! They're good anytime!
> 
> B:  "Yeah... I love oyster stew!"
> 
> ...









 it'sok, darlin', it's Friday..................


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> .........



Nebermind....it cooled down after I mixed it up, spicy but not bad. All the heat was sitting on top, but I mixed it in 



StriperAddict said:


> A:  I'll have me some oysters too! They're good anytime!
> 
> B:  "Yeah... I love oyster stew!"
> 
> ...



 Reminds me of a conversation I had with a "spanish only" speaking feller. We were trying to work out "me" and "you" in english and spanish "yo" and "tu". For a minute there I thought we were Abbott and Costello


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh yeah.....


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Nebermind....it cooled down after I mixed it up, spicy but not bad. All the heat was sitting on top, but I mixed it in
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of a conversation I had with a "spanish only" speaking feller. We were trying to work out "me" and "you" in english and spanish "yo" and "tu". For a minute there I thought we were Abbott and Costello





Jeff C. said:


> Oh yeah.....


 If ya hurry, ya might catch up with TNGIRL!


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you sayin you want me to save you a couple of'em?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


>


 ~sigh~ I'll try!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 9, 2012)

I hope everyone has a grand time this weekend at the KFest!.  I wanna see lots and lots of pics and hear lots and lots of stories!      Sure wish I could make it!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> I hope everyone has a grand time this weekend at the KFest!.  I wanna see lots and lots of pics and hear lots and lots of stories!      Sure wish I could make it!


 got your cell phone charged?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>









rhbama3 said:


>


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


>








My weekend begins in, 4,3,2,1


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My weekend begins in, 4,3,2,1


 2 more hours here!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



I gots weapons of mass destruction and targets that need destructing. 
pop up gazebo, 4-wheeler, and a few chairs also coming along for the ride.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 9, 2012)

Bbl!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2012)

Walkin out the door  Lawd, I'm beat already


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I gots weapons of mass destruction and targets that need destructing.
> pop up gazebo, 4-wheeler, and a few chairs also coming along for the ride.





Jeff C. said:


> Walkin out the door  Lawd, I'm beat already


 Mud is gonna be giving foot rubs to tonights campers..............


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


>





Check yo texts, forwarded to you, by me, from Tomi!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Check yo texts, forwarded to you, by me, from Tomi!!


 she just texted what I was THINKING, not what I said......


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


>


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


>





Between climbin` hi-line poles and towers, motorcycles as an idjit teenager, and mechanical bulls at Bananas Night Club, that`s probably why I walk with a limp.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 9, 2012)

okay, i gots almost 400 clay targets, put the old skeet thrower together, got the 4-wheeler charging and gassed up, and got a truck needs cleaning sumpin' fierce.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, i gots almost 400 clay targets, put the old skeet thrower together, got the 4-wheeler charging and gassed up, and got a truck needs cleaning sumpin' fierce.



Why ruin a good thing?  

Two Mediacom supervisors just left. They were NOT happy about having to climb that pole after their technicians failed to fix the problem.  

Had to replace some stuff on the main pole and run a new cable to the box outside of the house. Now I gotta wait for em to schedule a time to come out and bury the new line. 

BUT, we're fixed and the tv is working great. That's all the matters. I pay the bill, they provide me with internet and cable tv. That's all I ever asked for. 




Okay guys, still feeling cruddy so if I don't make it tomorrow, yall be safe and have a good time. 

Funny thing about it is that when I leave work, my runny nose and sore throat seem to get a little better. I'm thinking that two coworkers that like to bathe in cheap body spray (gotta be going through a bottle a day ) might be making this cold worse than it is. 

Might have to schedule a meeting on how daily bathing is a much better option than announcing ( SCREAMING) that your perfume comes from Dollar Tree.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 9, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Why ruin a good thing?
> 
> Two Mediacom supervisors just left. They were NOT happy about having to climb that pole after their technicians failed to fix the problem.
> 
> ...



oh man, i am very sensitive to perfume, cologne, and pot pourri. That stuff will lock up my sinuses in a hurry!
Glad to hear they got you fixed. You must have struck a nerve somewhere if they sent TWO supervisors!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 9, 2012)

Hope ya'll have a fun and safe weekend, will be thinking of ya'll . . .


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Between climbin` hi-line poles and towers, motorcycles as an idjit teenager, and _*mechanical bulls at Bananas Night Club*_, that`s probably why I walk with a limp.


 I wish I coulda seen that!


rhbama3 said:


> okay, i gots almost 400 clay targets, put the old skeet thrower together, got the 4-wheeler charging and gassed up, and got a truck needs cleaning sumpin' fierce.





turtlebug said:


> Why ruin a good thing?
> 
> Two Mediacom supervisors just left. They were NOT happy about having to climb that pole after their technicians failed to fix the problem.
> 
> ...


 fresh air will do you good!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope ya'll have a fun and safe weekend, will be thinking of ya'll . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I wish I coulda seen that!
> 
> 
> 
> fresh air will do you good!





I rode bulls there for close to 3 years. Never got thrown, either. Met an almighty fine Lady there one night too...


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope ya'll have a fun and safe weekend, will be thinking of ya'll . . .


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I rode bulls there for close to 3 years. Never got thrown, either. Met an almighty fine Lady there one night too...




 I forgot, I'm driving today!!!!!!!!! Later ya'll!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I rode bulls there for close to 3 years. Never got thrown, either. Met an almighty fine Lady there one night too...



If you didn't get thrown, you must have been sober when you climbed on.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> If you didn't get thrown, you must have been sober when you climbed on.





Wellll, sometimes. Many a Saturday or Sunday mornin` I would wake up and throw up blood. Like something had got torn loose inside or something. Back in those days I really didn`t care though. 

Hunt, fish, drink, throw the devil.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 9, 2012)

I was told the next night after one of those spells, that I rode 20 times, with a shot of Jack between each ride. I don`t remember. 

FWIW, I got to ride for free.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I was told the next night after one of those spells, that I rode 20 times, with a shot of Jack between each ride. I don`t remember.
> 
> FWIW, I got to ride for free.



The last thing i remember after climbing on was putting the quarter in the slot.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> The last thing i remember after climbing on was putting the quarter in the slot.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Miz Plum I ain red back yet but I know las nite you voiced a question bout me beinn confused. Well.......today I took action an I wussed out. Could blame it on circumstance but it was an weren't. Supposin I grow a real pair I'll do it tomorow



Hmmmm....is it girl problems? Don't mess wiff dem, they're all evil!! 



Keebs said:


> *Someone* has some good news he needs to share wiff us..............



Well?? Did anyone ever share news? I never saw it. 



Jeff C. said:


> Need to get sumpin to eat, shower, shave, load up, get half way there and figger out what I fergot



I do the same thing. Half way to wherever I'm goin', I remember something I needed 



boneboy96 said:


> I hope everyone has a grand time this weekend at the KFest!.  I wanna see lots and lots of pics and hear lots and lots of stories!      Sure wish I could make it!



 Wish you could go too!



Hooked On Quack said:


>



Why you cryin'? And why aren't you comin'?? 



Howdy all. Tryin' to make sure I got everything together. Then I need to figure out what time I'm leaving. Rob wants to get there EARLY and leave after lunch. I want to get there for lunch and stay a bit....we have babies that need naps, though....not sure what to do. 

Got cookies orders all ready to go. And some extras in case anyone wants more.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 9, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hmmmm....is it girl problems? Don't mess wiff dem, they're all evil!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, i don't. 

Got any Samoa's, tagalongs or those lemon thingies left?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 9, 2012)

Somebody swang thru Sandersville and pick me up tomorrow !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody swang thru Sandersville and pick me up tomorrow !!!



Why don't you get your bro's airplane to just land on the highway outside the gate?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Why don't you get your bro's airplane to just land on the highway outside the gate?





I need to borrow his Renegade and drive it down there !!  There wouldn't be a mailbox, or sign 'tween here and there !!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> No, i don't.
> 
> Got any Samoa's, tagalongs or those lemon thingies left?



Sorry, Rob#2 wants to get there early and leave after lunch....Better? 

I got all three of them!! Bring some monies!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 9, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Sorry, Rob#2 wants to get there early and leave after lunch....Better?
> 
> I got all three of them!! Bring some monies!!



whats the going rate on a box of cookies?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> whats the going rate on a box of cookies?



They're currently $3.50 a box


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 9, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> They're currently $3.50 a box



I'll take 2 boxes of each if its not too much trouble.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'll take 2 boxes of each if its not too much trouble.



"I paid all the bills, we ain't got no money, DON'T BUY NUTTIN"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> They're currently $3.50 a box



Currently, as if they'll get more expensive the closer to KF you get?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 9, 2012)

Hugh, we need us a good smooth drink...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Hugh, we need us a good smooth drink...



I agree, but I'm bettin that ain't gonna stop the idjit from makin you want to ban him even more as the night goes on...


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 9, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> "I paid all the bills, we ain't got no money, DON'T BUY NUTTIN"



"Till FRIDAY." 
We good again. 
Bring Abbie tomorrow and let her shoot some skeet. I'm bringing the 28gauges. 
About to take bubbette out to dinner. I'm thinking frog legs and crawfish again. I love that place!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> "Till FRIDAY."
> We good again.
> Bring Abbie tomorrow and let her shoot some skeet. I'm bringing the 28gauges.
> About to take bubbette out to dinner. I'm thinking frog legs and crawfish again. I love that place!!!



Don't think I'm gonna make it. 

I put SP's cookie money in the mail yesterday, was sure I'd be better and could hand it to her in person but I knew when I was still running a fever by lunch, I shouldn't risk her not getting paid.  

Whole body aches and chills started about an hour ago. I don't know what the crap.  

Usually, the two times I've had the flu, it hit hard and fast. This is gradually working its way through. I'm praying two days in bed with a bottle of Nyquil, soup, crackers and Spongebob Season 7 will do the trick. 


Nick, please go put that Deer Farmer in Disguise out of his misery and our hair.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 9, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Don't think I'm gonna make it.
> 
> I put SP's cookie money in the mail yesterday, was sure I'd be better and could hand it to her in person but I knew when I was still running a fever by lunch, I shouldn't risk her not getting paid.
> 
> ...





I`m harmless as a newborn speckled puppy.  

Don`t forget my hat!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Don't think I'm gonna make it.
> 
> I put SP's cookie money in the mail yesterday, was sure I'd be better and could hand it to her in person but I knew when I was still running a fever by lunch, I shouldn't risk her not getting paid.
> 
> ...



Pollen.........It's gonna be a bad year for it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 9, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> don't think i'm gonna make it.
> 
> i put sp's cookie money in the mail yesterday, was sure i'd be better and could hand it to her in person but i knew when i was still running a fever by lunch, i shouldn't risk her not getting paid.
> 
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pollen.........It's gonna be a bad year for it.



It's terrible here already. The pine tree's are billowing yellow smoke with the wind. 
I'm on daily zyrtec but still have sneezing fits.
I'm out till later, see ya'll!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pollen.........It's gonna be a bad year for it.



This ain't pollen.   I had already upped myself to my usual Allegra in the morning, Zyrtec at night regimen like the ENT told me to when it gets bad.   

Pretty sure this is of the contagious variety since we're seeing it at work.  



Uhm Nick, I know you said "DON'T FORGET MY HAT" but unless a miracle falls out of the sky tonight, I ain't going.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 9, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> This ain't pollen.   I had already upped myself to my usual Allegra in the morning, Zyrtec at night regimen like the ENT told me to when it gets bad.
> 
> Pretty sure this is of the contagious variety since we're seeing it at work.
> 
> ...




I understand. The Redhead and Klem suffer from pollen something awful too. The oaks and pines are pourin` out there right now.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'll take 2 boxes of each if its not too much trouble.



Not too much trouble at all. I'll have them with me tomorrow.



turtlebug said:


> "I paid all the bills, we ain't got no money, DON'T BUY NUTTIN"







Miguel Cervantes said:


> Currently, as if they'll get more expensive the closer to KF you get?



 Mebbe. 



turtlebug said:


> Don't think I'm gonna make it.
> 
> I put SP's cookie money in the mail yesterday, was sure I'd be better and could hand it to her in person but I knew when I was still running a fever by lunch, I shouldn't risk her not getting paid.
> 
> ...



I got your money today! That was quick!  I couldn't remember who it was that was sending me something, but the I saw the Spongebob sticker and giggled. 

Sure hope you feel good enough tomorrow to pay us a visit!


----------



## Hankus (Mar 9, 2012)

one


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> one



Time at band camp?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Time at band camp?



What do you know, you don't use your real name...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 9, 2012)

Evening folks.  Loaded and ready to roll in the morning.

Tent
Sleeping bag
Food
Drinks
Other camping junk. Check,check, check and check.

Trailer loaded with things to ride,  oh yeah, its gonna be EPIC......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening folks.  Loaded and ready to roll in the morning.
> 
> Tent
> Sleeping bag
> ...


You forgot a gallon of Zyrtec, goggles and bio-chem filter mask for the billion ppm pollen they're havin right now..


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You forgot a gallon of Zyrtec, goggles and bio-chem filter mask for the billion ppm pollen they're havin right now..



NAAA. That stuff don't bother me like some it does most folks.  Besides, I'll just gas it up and leave it all behind.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 9, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Time at band camp?



two



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening folks.  Loaded and ready to roll in the morning.
> 
> Tent
> Sleeping bag
> ...



safe travels man


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What do you know, you don't use your real name...





So.  

You and Throwback are idiots that don't know a thing about hunting.     



He agreed with me. 

Momentarily.  rofl:   















Hiya Kim!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 9, 2012)

I got enough money to burn a wet mule, in a thunderstorm. 


And I hide behind my name too!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> two
> 
> 
> 
> safe travels man



ahhh...... a beverage count. Haven't seen one of those in hours! 

A good night at the buffet. frog legs, crawfish, boiled skrimp, seafood salad, and a whole lot of sweet tea. Dat was good!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 9, 2012)

Just checkin' in. Bedtime for babies....be back soon.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 9, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> So.
> 
> You and Throwback are idiots that don't know a thing about hunting.
> 
> ...


Hiya gal.  Hope ya doing good.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I got enough money to burn a wet mule, in a thunderstorm.
> 
> 
> And I hide behind my name too!



Just poured me up a 40 Creek on da' rocks. 

ONE!!!

Hey, somebody change my screen name to Mark Twain...


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 9, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Hiya gal.  Hope ya doing good.



I wouldn't park that motor scooter in front of the skeet range. Just sayin'.........


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 9, 2012)

Skeet Range ?????   I need to grab a gun too then huh.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I got enough money to burn a wet mule, in a thunderstorm.
> 
> 
> And I hide behind my name too!



Hims done turnt his widdle green light off and stomped off. 

Hope he don't trip over that lip.    






"I agree with you turtlebug".....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Hims done turnt his widdle green light off and stomped off.
> 
> Hope he don't trip over that lip.
> 
> ...


He's baaaaaaaaaaack...

Whatcha wanna bet he just can't let a woman have the last word?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 9, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I got your money today! That was quick!  I couldn't remember who it was that was sending me something, but the I saw the Spongebob sticker and giggled.
> 
> Sure hope you feel good enough tomorrow to pay us a visit!





Dang!!! You ain't kiddin that was fast.  I didn't put it in the mail til yesterday at lunch.  

Go figure.  

I figured you'd like that sticker.    


Like I said, if I don't show up, which looks like 99.9% that I won't, make em play silly games for those three boxes of Samoas.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 9, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Skeet Range ?????   I need to grab a gun too then huh.



up to you, but i get the idea there will be several boomsticks available. 
If you got room, bring a sledgehammer. We got to pound the legs of this skeet thrower into the ground.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's baaaaaaaaaaack...
> 
> Whatcha wanna bet he just can't let a woman have the last word?





Whatcha wanna bet he won't figure out I'm a woman til one of yall tell him.    



I'm about to hit the hay. Text me if my presence is immediately needed and ONLY if it's an emergency.  

I need some rest so I can resume my circling with a renewed spirit.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Whatcha wanna bet he won't figure out I'm a woman til one of yall tell him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Night Le,,,,,uhhhh,,,,,,,,TBug...


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 9, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Whatcha wanna bet he won't figure out I'm a woman til one of yall tell him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mad skillz, Bugsy!
Posting on this drivel thread and making a new friend on the deer drivel thread.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Night Le,,,,,uhhhh,,,,,,,,TBug...




Night Hu..... errrr... Miguel.  





rhbama3 said:


> Mad skillz, Bugsy!
> Posting on this drivel thread and making a new friend on the deer drivel thread.




Yep, I'm all talented like that.   :rolf:


Love me some Alligood.  The funny thing is, when a thread is over three pages and Throwback, Miguel and myself show up at the same time, you know it ain't even worth reading anymore.    

I been circling that one for days. Was just waiting for the right time so I could make Nick laugh a little.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 9, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Dang!!! You ain't kiddin that was fast.  I didn't put it in the mail til yesterday at lunch.
> 
> Go figure.
> 
> ...



I'll see what kind of scheming I can do....er, I mean, I'll think up some games 

G'night!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Night Hu..... errrr... Miguel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't look now TBug...


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh and for a solid internet connection so it wouldn't look like I had posted and ran.  


Night my Wobbert-Woo!  Have a good time tomorrow. Bait will be out working on food plots and checking on our turkeys.  

Today I ordered him two of those Trophy Cams he's been wanting. Cabelas had em on sale for $149 and I had a coupon for an additional $20 off so he's a happy boy.  

Drive safe. Have fun.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I'll see what kind of scheming I can do....er, I mean, I'll think up some games
> 
> G'night!



Games? Games????


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 9, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Night Hu..... errrr... Miguel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good gawd, it's almost like reading a Raymond Eubanks post with all the misspelled words and run-on sentences.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 9, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Oh and for a solid internet connection so it wouldn't look like I had posted and ran.
> 
> 
> Night my Wobbert-Woo!  Have a good time tomorrow. Bait will be out working on food plots and checking on our turkeys.
> ...



I was gonna ask him which cam it was that he said the club prez had been so happy with. I may be shopping for a couple of new cam's myself. 
 Get over that crud, and i'll see you next week.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Games? Games????



If Bugsy doesn't show up, she wants y'all to play stoopid driveler games and compete for her cookies.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 9, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> If Bugsy doesn't show up, she wants y'all to play stoopid driveler games and compete for her cookies.





$$ and a ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> If Bugsy doesn't show up, she wants y'all to play stoopid driveler games and compete for her cookies.



stepping quietly away from the keyboard..


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 9, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> If Bugsy doesn't show up, she wants y'all to play stoopid driveler games and compete for her cookies.



how much does a mechanical bull rent for these days?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 9, 2012)

Robert, bring your knives you want tetched up.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Robert, bring your knives you want tetched up.



Thank you, Brother!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> $$ and a ...







Miguel Cervantes said:


> stepping quietly away from the keyboard..



Hush! 



rhbama3 said:


> how much does a mechanical bull rent for these days?



Oh lawd......


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Thank you, Brother!!!



My pleasure. 

Anybody else, bring ya`lls too.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm gonna call it a night. Gonna be a long day tomorrow, but should be fun! See ya'll later!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm gonna call it a night. Gonna be a long day tomorrow, but should be fun! See ya'll later!



G'night! See you tomorrow!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 9, 2012)

Forgot to ask earlier....any of y'all know someone named Luke Hughes? I got a FB request from him, but can't see his profile cause it's private....I don't add people I don't know.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> If he don't hurry up & get on here, I don't know what I'll do!


Don't know why you was in such a big hurry for me to get back on here??

I was in class till 1:30 PM, and on the road the rest of the day!!

Glad to be home finally!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 9, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Don't know why you was in such a big hurry for me to get back on here??
> 
> I was in class till 1:30 PM, and on the road the rest of the day!!
> 
> Glad to be home finally!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 9, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>


What!!??

I'm here now!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 9, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> What!!??
> 
> I'm here now!!



We missed you! Dearly!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 9, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> We missed you! Dearly!


........Glad to be back!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 9, 2012)

Guess it's bedtime for me. I've got a million and one things to do before heading out tomorrow. G'night Dribblers!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 9, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Guess it's bedtime for me. I've got a million and one things to do before heading out tomorrow. G'night Dribblers!


Wish we could make it!!...........Tomorrow is the day to pick up the new baby, and that is in the opposite direction!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 10, 2012)

Well it is the weekend so get on up and enjoy it.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 10, 2012)

Lawd I hope this day is good


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 10, 2012)

Mernin youins'all,  more work to do. Y'all have fun down at PollenFest...


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 10, 2012)

loading up the truck and will be headed out in about 15 minutes.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 10, 2012)

Heyyy yall!!! Anybody got any coffee???? I think 5:47am was a little to early to get up this morning!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 10, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> Heyyy yall!!! Anybody got any coffee???? I think 5:47am was a little to early to get up this morning!!



That's way too early, indeed!!

On our way. Taking a bit longer than I'd hoped.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 10, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> That's way too early, indeed!!
> 
> On our way. Taking a bit longer than I'd hoped.....



Women...


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 10, 2012)

Well I hope everyone is having a good time. I miss everybody.  
I've been rather productive today, doing laundry and actually made it to the grocery store (which wore me slap out). 

Stil got the sore throat and this danged congestion has migrated to my chest today. Tired as crap with my joints hurting so I don't think long distance driving was a good idea for me. 

Fishbait is out messing with food plots and putting my turkey blind back up. 

I've argued with ERD on the phone. He called wanting to know if he could have his bed. Told him "NOPE, that bed was for my son who was supposed to be home until he graduated high school and then he would take it with him to college. You want your bed back, stop your nonsense, screw your head on straight and come back home".  It kind of hurt, but at the same time, it's time for some serious tough love.  


Oh well, for all my sickness and hard work, this pretty little thing should be arriving on my doorstep Tuesday.    Been wanting it for a while and FINALLY found it at a price I was willing to pay.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 10, 2012)

Yeah, anyway......

That's all I got. 



Guess I'll follow Wobbert's rule of thumb... I think it's time for a nap.


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 10, 2012)

Does it have a pistol compartment?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 10, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> Does it have a pistol compartment?



Lemme see, hand painted, butter soft Italian leather, little footsies on the bottom to keep it clean and scuff free, two zippered compartments, a cell phone pocket and a whatnot pocket, complete with a dust bag......

Nope, I guess not.


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 10, 2012)

Take it back and get something useful.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 10, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> Take it back and get something useful.......



No kidding, what a useless fru fru girly bag...


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 10, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> Take it back and get something useful.......





Miguel Cervantes said:


> No kidding, what a useless fru fru girly bag...



Well it's big enough to hide a whole arsenal in.   


Oh well, it's PUUUURRRRRRRRRRRDDDDYYYYYY!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 10, 2012)

Kielbasa and taters smothered in Tony's Creole are just about done.   

Dat's good stuff.  









Sweet baby Jesus I'm talking to myself again.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Mar 10, 2012)

If by chance a bunch of You fellers run into each other at a secret undisclosed location by some odd chance this weekend, know that I'm not there because I had to spend all day at my club repairing a hole in the camper roof :. But on a good note, I went out scouting this morning. Had countless gobblers gobbling, and had one run out in the food plot I was watching and put on a show.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 10, 2012)

Good gawd....what a day. Babies do NOT like sitting in car seats for hours on end. The upshot of that is that we got to meet a bunch of great people, had some awesome food, and got some great pictures!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 10, 2012)

After repairing the garage door, me and the chain saw met oak trees and clearing the trees that were too close to ones I wanted to save for the dozer to uproot last week.    I am a little tired.


----------



## slip (Mar 10, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> and got some great pictures!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 10, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Sweet baby Jesus I'm talking to myself again.



You know, that's the first sign of................
















Oh nevermind....


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm extremely sunburned, but it was soooo worth it. Had a great time meeting old friends, making new friends, ate a lot of good food, got my knives sharpened by brother nicodemus( who was kind enough to sharpen evrybodys knives), and had an absolute blast with the Bro's/Babes/ and mini-me's skeet shooting. Allie loved getting to ride all over the place on the 4-wheeler and blasting skeet. Lots of good shooters, new shooters, and swapping around of guns to try. The kids loved the 28 gauges and i think a few of the grownups enjoyed trying the little buggers.
I'm sitting here long enough for the sunburn lotion to kick in, and then calling it a night.


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 10, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Well it's big enough to hide a whole arsenal in.
> 
> 
> Oh well, it's PUUUURRRRRRRRRRRDDDDYYYYYY!!!!



Enjoy!

BTW are those little gun ports fore and aft?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm extremely sunburned, but it was soooo worth it. Had a great time meeting old friends, making new friends, ate a lot of good food, got my knives sharpened by brother nicodemus( who was kind enough to sharpen evrybodys knives), and had an absolute blast with the Bro's/Babes/ and mini-me's skeet shooting. Allie loved getting to ride all over the place on the 4-wheeler and blasting skeet. Lots of good shooters, new shooters, and swapping around of guns to try. The kids loved the 28 gauges and i think a few of the grownups enjoyed trying the little buggers.
> I'm sitting here long enough for the sunburn lotion to kick in, and then calling it a night.




I'm so glad we got to meet y'all! Rob#2 is SUPER impressed with Allie's shooting skills. Like, seriously. 

And I'm so impressed with how much Rex enjoyed chillin' with her!

I wish I could have stuck around a bit longer to shoot, but Emily was in breakdown mode. She'd skipper her nap on the way down and had so much sugar, she was crashing HARD. Since we're major homebodies, Rob gets stressed out when the babies get stressed out. SO it's easier to just go along with it and go home 

Hayley said thank you for ordering the cookies. And she's asked us for a 28 gauge for Christmas  She put her shell and broken clay up on her "special things" shelf


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 10, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Well it's big enough to hide a whole arsenal in.
> 
> 
> Oh well, it's PUUUURRRRRRRRRRRDDDDYYYYYY!!!!



Sure is purdy! How ya feelin', Bugsy? We missed you today! Keebs took your cookies home with her


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 10, 2012)

Dang....all the dribblers must still be in the giant field in the middle of nowhere  Sure wish we could have stayed longer! I bet it's gettin' crazy out there now!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 10, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Dang....all the dribblers must still be in the giant field in the middle of nowhere


Just playing with the new puppy, and trying to keep him out of trouble!!


----------



## slip (Mar 10, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just playing with the new puppy, and trying to keep him out of trouble!!



Good luck with that.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 10, 2012)

slip said:


> Good luck with that.


He has been pretty good so far!!

Right now he is taking break, and just laying at my feet!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 10, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just playing with the new puppy, and trying to keep him out of trouble!!



I saw the pics of Facebook. He's a cutie! Rob tries to talk me into getting a new pup all the time. We don't need one, but I would LOVE to see the babies rolling around with one 

Didja pick a name yet?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 10, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I saw the pics of Facebook. He's a cutie! Rob tries to talk me into getting a new pup all the time. We don't need one, but I would LOVE to see the babies rolling around with one
> 
> Didja pick a name yet?


He remains nameless at the moment!!

I think Tag has it narrowed down to Mason, or Flint.......The naming is up to her, as he is her dog!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Mar 10, 2012)

sugar plum said:


> i saw the pics of facebook. He's a cutie! Rob tries to talk me into getting a new pup all the time. We don't need one, but i would love to see the babies rolling around with one :d
> 
> didja pick a name yet?


 


ruttnbuck said:


> he remains nameless at the moment!!
> 
> i think tag has it narrowed down to mason, or flint.......the naming is up to her, as he is her dog!!:d


 
paging quack, you're needed in drivel thread 12 please, thank you.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 10, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> He remains nameless at the moment!!
> 
> I think Tag has it narrowed down to Mason, or Flint.......The naming is up to her, as he is her dog!!



I vote for Mason. I like it! 

Think I'll call it a night. I'm beat!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 10, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> paging quack, you're needed in drivel thread 12 please, thank you.


The Dogs name will not be DOO DOO



Sugar Plum said:


> I vote for Mason. I like it!
> Think I'll call it a night. I'm beat!


G'night SP!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 11, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> He remains nameless at the moment!!
> 
> I think Tag has it narrowed down to Mason, or Flint.......The naming is up to her, as he is her dog!!



Don't you mean that HE is her master?   Why else would we feed them, bath them, pick up their little surprises out in the yard, and all the other things they get us to do without having to do anything more than look cute!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 11, 2012)

Happy sundy y'all ...im at the ball field waiting on our first game and the dang gobblers are sounding off in the distance ......love it!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 11, 2012)

I have had a little this AM so I am putting on a fresh pot for those who are just chasing the sand man way with the hour less sleep.....


----------



## kracker (Mar 11, 2012)

The way I feel when a waiter brings my food is probably similar to the excitement of a dude on Maury who just got told he's not the father.

Good Morning folks...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 11, 2012)

Mornin' Idjits. Anyone else forget that it was daylight savings? I just happen to look at my clock and noticed it didn't match the time on my computer...d'oh!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 11, 2012)

Morning peopleses.....
 I feel like i got run over by a truck. Face and ears are quite toasty at the moment along with a sore shoulder, knee's, and back. Oh well, time to get the house cleaned up before the housekeeper gets here tomorrow.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 11, 2012)

Sounds like yall had a good time.  

Now time for some pics you buncha slackers.    









Gotta run to the pharmacy, found some unused Nasonex refills that I suspect might help with the nosebleeds that started last night. 

It's one thing to have a bug, summer cold, etc.... but then Miguel's infinite reminders of the pollen sends my sinuses into panic mode.   (Okay, well it's probably the pollen itself, but I like blaming things on Miguel. )


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 11, 2012)

Sorry, i didn't take any pictures. I'm pretty sure there were a few taken and those should surface eventually.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 11, 2012)

Dadgum my should is sore and blue this morning.  Too much shooting yesterday I recon.   

Oh BTW,   Howdy Folks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 11, 2012)

Are the pitchur takers needing this book this morning?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, i didn't take any pictures. I'm pretty sure there were a few taken and those should surface eventually.



Gotta talk to Alli. 

I have a question about a Facebook post she made yesterday.     





Just grabbing that bag from the pharmacist that contained my Nasonex was like hearing angels sing.  

Guess the folks in the Publix parking lot thought I was in dire straights to be snorting up in the car.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 11, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Dadgum my should is sore and blue this morning.  Too much shooting yesterday I recon.
> 
> Oh BTW,   Howdy Folks.





Hey Kim. Glad you made it home okay.  


I'm glad yall are talking about shooting, I gotta get off my duff and get a turkey choke and some Tru-Glo sights set up ASAP.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 11, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Hey Kim. Glad you made it home okay.
> 
> 
> I'm glad yall are talking about shooting, I gotta get off my duff and get a turkey choke and some Tru-Glo sights set up ASAP.



you shoulda seen him, Bugsy! The man doesn't even bother pulling a trigger till the clay was at least 40 yards away. Of course, he blew them to pieces wit that turkey choke he had in. That man would be deadly on a dove shoot!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 11, 2012)

On to the playoff game woooooohooooo


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 11, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> On to the playoff game woooooohooooo


 What sport? Who's playing?
 I had thought about sneaking out of here for a little while, but Bubbette has either come down with a cold/flu/ sinus infection. Guess i'm playing Nurse today instead of drowning a cricket.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 11, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> On to the playoff game woooooohooooo



Good luck, have fun.   






Good grief that Italian Beef simmering in the crock pot is smelling way too good. 

C'mon suppertime.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 11, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Good luck, have fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess that means you feel better today if your nose ain't locked up.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> What sport? Who's playing?
> I had thought about sneaking out of here for a little while, but Bubbette has either come down with a cold/flu/ sinus infection. Guess i'm playing Nurse today instead of drowning a cricket.



Give Bubbette a big hug from me.   


Hope she gets to feeling better soon. I finally feel somewhat human again today and now that the Nasonex has kicked in, I'm not clawing at my face anymore.  


Fixin to rain. Might be time for a nap.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I guess that means you feel better today if your nose ain't locked up.



See above post. 

I owe everything to Nasonex this time of year.  I double checked with the pharmacy to make sure I had refills. I got three left so I'll be good for a while.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 11, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Give Bubbette a big hug from me.
> 
> 
> Hope she gets to feeling better soon. I finally feel somewhat human again today and now that the Nasonex has kicked in, I'm not clawing at my face anymore.
> ...



I ain't getting near her. I might get the cooties. 
Have a good nap. Hope you remembered to set your clock forward an hour last night.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I ain't getting near her. I might get the cooties.
> Have a good nap. Hope you remembered to set your clock forward an hour last night.




Except for the microwave and stove, all the others automatically reset.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 11, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Except for the microwave and stove, all the others automatically reset.



Fishbait home or out and about? Was gonna give him a call if he ain't busy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Hiya, Sugarbritches! 
Missed you yesterday. We had a lot of fun shooting all sorts of shotguns.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Fishbait home or out and about? Was gonna give him a call if he ain't busy.



Well he ain't home, but I promise you he ain't busy.    


Go ahead, maybe the ringer on his phone will work for you.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Sugarbritches!
> Missed you yesterday. We had a lot of fun shooting all sorts of shotguns.




Sounds like fun !!!





turtlebug said:


> Well he ain't home, but I promise you he ain't busy.
> 
> 
> Go ahead, maybe the ringer on his phone will work for you.





Hiya gal friend !!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sounds like fun !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey tweetheart.   



Ugh, Abbey forgot to take her Prilosec last night and she's about as grumpy and irritable today as a wet hen.   "My tummy hurts", "I don't wanna eat anything, it'll make my tummy hurt worse", "I'm hungry".   

I think I'm gonna go lock myself in my room and do that nap thing I talked about earlier.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2012)

Whoooooooooooot !!!!   Buddy of mine just called, he's got 30 fileting size Crappie for me !!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoooooooooooot !!!!   Buddy of mine just called, he's got 30 fileting size Crappie for me !!



Yeah man . After this weekend I need to go on a starvation diet for a few days. 

Man I never thought I would get sunburned in March...OUCH.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 11, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Hey tweetheart.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hiya Bugsy  ...I think I got your sinus woes after being out in the wind, blowing that pollen around all weekend. 

Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Yeah man . After this weekend I need to go on a starvation diet for a few days.
> 
> Man I never thought I would get sunburned in March...OUCH.






Wished I could of come, but didn't have a designated driver.  


Sounds like ya'll had alot of fun!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2012)

HEYYYYYYYYYYY POOOKIEEEEEEEEEE ????




I've got 2 different skeet slangers mounted on a heavy metal tripod, 'bout waist high, if you want one ??


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 11, 2012)

Had a BLAST.  Just gettin in and unloaded and I can honestly say, I am WHOOPED.  Riding the bikes down there, shooting, and that long ride home has dun me in.

Naptime.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 11, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Had a BLAST.  Just gettin in and unloaded and I can honestly say, I am WHOOPED.  Riding the bikes down there, shooting, and that long ride home has dun me in.
> 
> Naptime.



Me too bro'


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> HEYYYYYYYYYYY POOOKIEEEEEEEEEE ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES, I DO!!!! 

Bro, you should see the setup that Mudracing has! A double mount that fits in a truck receiver hitch complete with a seat! Man, that thing was awesome. Easy and quick to load, we blew threw some clays and shells in a hurry. I think everyone got in as much shooting as they wanted to do.


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 11, 2012)

Late last night friend says "What are you doing at 5:00am?".

So at 5:00 am we head out striper fishing. Little cool but not bad. Caught a few. Bit frustrating tho. Our buds in another boat fishing next to and around us were out catching us 10 to 1. Same equipment, set ups and bait. Oh well, caught some fish, had a good time, didn't fall in.

Still have that "the computer chair is moving" feeling. Got to clean some fish, then baked fish for dinner!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 11, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> Late last night friend says "What are you doing at 5:00am?".
> 
> So at 5:00 am we head out striper fishing. Little cool but not bad. Caught a few. Bit frustrating tho. Our buds in another boat fishing next to and around us were out catching us 10 to 1. Same equipment, set ups and bait. Oh well, caught some fish, had a good time, didn't fall in.
> 
> Still have that "the computer chair is moving" feeling. Got to clean some fish, then baked fish for dinner!




 As long as you got enough for supper, thats all that matters!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 11, 2012)

Sooo, did all you KF'ers get your fill of pollen this weekend?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sooo, did all you KF'ers get your fill of pollen this weekend?



The allergy pill industry stock went up this weekend. 
 It's so bad at my house right now, there is a haze in the air.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sooo, did all you KF'ers get your fill of pollen this weekend?



When I left my truck was gray. When I got home it was yellow. AHHH CHOOO


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> The allergy pill industry stock went up this weekend.
> It's so bad at my house right now, there is a haze in the air.





Sterlo58 said:


> When I left my truck was gray. When I got home it was yellow. AHHH CHOOO



I'm certainly not looking forward to the next few weeks up here, when it starts...

Oh, and check this out..... http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=679733


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 11, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Speak up woman!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm certainly not looking forward to the next few weeks up here, when it starts...
> 
> Oh, and check this out..... http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=679733



We're not even to mid-march and EVERYTING is blooming. Got a bad feeling this summer is gonna be a record breaker.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speak up woman!!!



I know why T-Bug always puts a  after wobbert-woo's name now. There, I spoke up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 11, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know why T-Bug always puts a  after wobbert-woo's name now. There, I spoke up.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 11, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know why T-Bug always puts a  after wobbert-woo's name now. There, I spoke up.





Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 11, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh, and buttermilk pie ain't fit to eat.







So give me your piece.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 11, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


>


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 11, 2012)

sigh.....
 Bubbette sounds awful. Reckon i'll go outside and unload the truck.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> sigh.....
> Bubbette sounds awful. Reckon i'll go outside and unload the truck.



Were you waiting for her to do it ?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh, and buttermilk pie ain't fit to eat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They all got gone.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 11, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



I need a loooong nap this afternoon.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 11, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Were you waiting for her to do it ?



Tell me about it. We just threw everything in the truck and took off. What a mess.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 11, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I need a loooong nap this afternoon.



too late.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 11, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Were you waiting for her to do it ?



Naw, i just couldn't hear the TV over her coughing and sneezing. I needed to unload before the rain hit anyway. Cloudy skies out there....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Naw, i just couldn't hear the TV over her coughing and sneezing. I needed to unload before the rain hit anyway. Cloudy skies out there....



Rain? I love rain when the pollen's blowing around, problem is, it just causes more pollen until the trees are done blooming...


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 11, 2012)

WooHoo!!! We're going to turn into another high crime, gimmicky ovepriced college town.  Oh wait, we already are.  

Don't get me wrong, I'm excited about Gander Mountain, but Academy too?  

Business Roundup

 Big news — Gander Mountain finalized its purchase of the property on Norman Drive and has filed for a building permit of over $4.3 million for the new store. Gander Mountain is a full-service outdoors store and, if they begin construction soon, they’ll be open by the holiday season.

 Near there on Norman Drive, an Academy Sports is also making its final preparations and should be official in the next couple of weeks.




But we can't get a TGI Friday's.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 11, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> WooHoo!!! We're going to turn into another high crime, gimmicky ovepriced college town.  Oh wait, we already are.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm excited about Gander Mountain, but Academy too?
> 
> ...



Up here TGI Friday's is where all of the retired blue hair's go to eat.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Up here TGI Friday's is where all of the retired blue hair's go to eat.



Not the ones I've been to in Flor-i-duh.  

TGI Friday's ribs are da bomb for mass produced chain restaurant ribs.  

They make Chilis ribs taste like a joke.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 11, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> WooHoo!!! We're going to turn into another high crime, gimmicky ovepriced college town.  Oh wait, we already are.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm excited about Gander Mountain, but Academy too?
> 
> ...



You've already got a Lowe's, Home depot, Tractor Supply, KFC, Bojangles, Church's chicken, and an OLIVE GARDEN!
Now you're gettting a Gander Mountain? So unfair......


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You've already got a Lowe's, Home depot, Tractor Supply, KFC, Bojangles, Church's chicken, and an OLIVE GARDEN!
> Now you're gettting a Gander Mountain? So unfair......



And an Academy Sports.  



Uhm, errr..... you guys are getting an OG as well.  

Our stoopid newspaper is so danged obsessed with OG that when it was announced that Albany was getting one, it made OUR newspaper.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh and we're getting ANOTHER Publix.  


I miss my little town when we were only VSC instead of VSU. 






Wobbert-Woo!  you didn't call Bait today.   

He's hurt.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 11, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> And an Academy Sports.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



all they did was turn the crackhead hotel into a mudhole. I'll wait till they actually build the thing before i get too excited.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> all they did was turn the crackhead hotel into a mudhole. I'll wait till they actually build the thing before i get too excited.



You mean they finally tore that place down?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You mean they finally tore that place down?



Yeah, the one on the corner of Westover and Dawson. The owners of the real bad one downtown( Heritage House) keep appealling court orders but i think they are about out of options.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 11, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Oh and we're getting ANOTHER Publix.
> 
> 
> I miss my little town when we were only VSC instead of VSU.
> ...




I forgot. I was interrupted by a sick woman needing drugs and forgot.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, the one on the corner of Westover and Dawson. The owners of the real bad one downtown( Heritage House) keep appealling court orders but i think they are about out of options.



At least it's a start. It'd be nice to see the other one come down as well.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh, and buttermilk pie ain't fit to eat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He ate BUTTERMILK pie.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> YES, I DO!!!!
> 
> Bro, you should see the setup that Mudracing has! A double mount that fits in a truck receiver hitch complete with a seat! Man, that thing was awesome. Easy and quick to load, we blew threw some clays and shells in a hurry. I think everyone got in as much shooting as they wanted to do.



Bama,
Is this kinda the same thing as Muds thrower? I never took a close look at it.

http://www.rockymountainmarkketing.com/servlet/the-1013/Do-dsh-All-Traps-full-clay/Detail


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 11, 2012)

Ok, naptime over and I still feel like the north end of a south bound mule.  Neck sunburned, shoulder slap outta whack and leg cramps kept me awake all night.  But it was all worth a Great time with those that made it down to Abbeyville.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 11, 2012)

Does anybody know who this chick is that showed up this weekend?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 11, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Does anybody know who this chick is that showed up this weekend?



No Idea. WANDA


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 11, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Does anybody know who this chick is that showed up this weekend?



And here I thought that was a dream.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 11, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Bama,
> Is this kinda the same thing as Muds thrower? I never took a close look at it.
> 
> http://www.rockymountainmarkketing.com/servlet/the-1013/Do-dsh-All-Traps-full-clay/Detail


Yessir, i do believe thats it! 
AND it's a whole lot cheaper than i thought it would be. 


Sterlo58 said:


> Does anybody know who this chick is that showed up this weekend?



I saw her before she let her hair down. Thats kinda HAWT!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 11, 2012)

so is there a thread to put all the pics??


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 11, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Bama,
> Is this kinda the same thing as Muds thrower? I never took a close look at it.
> 
> http://www.rockymountainmarkketing.com/servlet/the-1013/Do-dsh-All-Traps-full-clay/Detail





 I'm  home, camper cleaned out and i'm shot out. All i can say is great time great people Sterlo that is real close but the one i have is a 3/4 throw and that one is about 1/4 the price. I dont know the diff between a 1/2 to a 3/4 throw but mine doesnt rock after it shoots , it stops so you can cock it with one hand no effort Apparently they have come down a good bit. 


Any ways, i enjoyed it but i'm fixing to go to bed , once again great time


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 11, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Does anybody know who this chick is that showed up this weekend?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 11, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> so is there a thread to put all the pics??




Yep.  

In the Outdoor Cafe cause yall ate so much.    







I just made Fishbait's night.  (Well, if I possibly could after receiving a call from his Wobbert-Woo! ) 

Ever since I bought my Accord years ago, he's harped on possible transmission problems with the automatics. 

Tonight, I remembered something odd, told him when I got up to around 55 it feels like someone bumped me from behind and the car would lurch then take off. 

He slapped his forehead. 

I said "Lemme guess, the transmission?"

He just grinned and said "Yes" with that sarcastic I TOLD YOU SO attitude.  

I guess Bugsy might have to break down and buy her Nissan Juke sooner than expected. 

Blue AWD edition please.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 11, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Yep.
> 
> In the Outdoor Cafe cause yall ate so much.
> 
> ...



Oh Lawd...the new car fever. It's the most hideous disease known to man. 

Rebuilt transmission, some cheap seat covers and a new air freshner and your good for another 100,000 miles


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 11, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Yep.
> 
> In the Outdoor Cafe cause yall ate so much.
> 
> ...



wouldn't a new transmission be cheaper than a new vehicle? 
 I called him earlier but he decided to let me listen to his voicemail. He called back after waiting an appropriate amount of time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2012)

Wore out!!! But all is good!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 11, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Oh Lawd...the new car fever. It's the most hideous disease known to man.
> 
> Rebuilt transmission, some cheap seat covers and a new air freshner and your good for another 100,000 miles



I have to agree, I just put new tires on it a year ago. 

If the company would hurry up and pay us the rest of our stock money, it wouldn't be an issue and we could fix my Accord back up for Abbey.  They're taking their own sweet time though.  

2001 Honda Accord LX with only 160,000 miles, it's still young.  




rhbama3 said:


> wouldn't a new transmission be cheaper than a new vehicle?
> I called him earlier but he decided to let me listen to his voicemail. He called back after waiting an appropriate amount of time.




When you first called, he was shoving an Italian Beef sammich in his mouth and hollering at me to answer it. 

I figured if he could eat and holler at me, he could eat and talk to you.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Wore out!!! But all is good!!!



Good to see you made it home ok Jeffro


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 11, 2012)

Finishing up Last of the Mohicans.
Still a great movie...


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Finishing up Last of the Mohicans.
> Still a great movie...



Quit being such a Renaissance Man and watch Romey and Michelle's High School Reunion or Legally Blonde or something.


----------



## slip (Mar 11, 2012)

Caught a fish today. First one in like two years.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Finishing up Last of the Mohicans.
> Still a great movie...





That one is in my top 5 of all time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Good to see you made it home ok Jeffro



Thank ya brother, you too!!!!  Man, what a Great time with awesome folks....I didn't shoot too many skeet, but that sure was a lot of fun. Couldn't have asked for better weather either, compared to what I thought it may be.

Again, great week-end and a pleasure hangin out with y'all.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 11, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Quit being such a Renaissance Man and watch Romey and Michelle's High School Reunion or Legally Blonde or something.



Nope, and you can't make me...


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, and you can't make me...



Trading Places?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 11, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Trading Places?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



I got Joe's Apartment and Seasons 1-7 of Spongebob. 

I'll FedEx em to ya.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 11, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I got Joe's Apartment and Seasons 1-7 of Spongebob.
> 
> I'll FedEx em to ya.



Why don't you go over to the Political forum. There are some Liberals over there that need a dose of your talent...


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why don't you go over to the Political forum. There are some Liberals over there that need a dose of your talent...



You just know I got my Nasonex and am feeling ten feet tall and bulletproof.    

What thread?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 11, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> You just know I got my Nasonex and am feeling ten feet tall and bulletproof.
> 
> What thread?



I need some Nasonex. That south Jawja Pollen whooped my bottom. I could stand to feel ten feet tall and bullet proof.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 11, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> You just know I got my Nasonex and am feeling ten feet tall and bulletproof.
> 
> What thread?



Here's a good one if you're feeling froggy...

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=679692

Got my dose of Zyrtec in my system, start the Claratin tomorrow, and the Flonase will be started tomorrow also. Was outside for about an hour this afternoon and already felt the scratchy throat, swollen sinus start comin on. Me and Pollen don't play well together, so it's all out war now...


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 11, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I need some Nasonex. That south Jawja Pollen whooped my bottom. I could stand to feel ten feet tall and bullet proof.



Shoot, Fishbait is the only one in this family that doesn't have a running prescription for it.  

It works.  It was bad enough I felt like crap from the "bug" I had but when I started blowing pure blood outta my nose last night and then had a nosebleed, I knew what time it was.  

I can only imagine how bad I would've looked if I'd been in those yellow clouds with yall yesterday.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 11, 2012)

Anyone watching Ax Men? 


Are Shelby and Wobbert-Woo!  related?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 11, 2012)

Not watchin ax men, watchin some crime shows. I swear the wife loves that stuff. I think she is gettin ideas' 

I need to cancel my insurance policies.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 11, 2012)

Watchin The Pelican Brief now. Another good flick.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 11, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Anyone watching Ax Men?
> 
> 
> Are Shelby and Wobbert-Woo!  related?


Why? Did he just hurt himself? 
I'm being forced to watch Real low class housewives of Atlanta while trying to eat a burnt hot dog.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2012)

D.O.'s and skillets are back to normal 

And Sterlo, I didn't have that much stuff really


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's a good one if you're feeling froggy...
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=679692



Nope. Ain't touchin it. 

Yall are all  

I'll usually only jump in if it's something to do with women's rights or medical research, drug prices or healthcare. 

I have a problem with stuff like that. The military trains someone to be a killer, then they're gonna hang the guy for doing what they trained him to, seems to me this guy snapped. He wasn't under orders to do what he did. BUT,  the government puts them in that position and  they expect em to come back home and live normal lives?  It's all messed up to me. I see guys and girls coming home with ailments and diseases that our docs can't diagnose, see em in wheelchairs for no apparent reason, then see em in wheelchairs for very apparent reasons. They don't know how to carry on a normal conversation, they have such a stoic look, they're hardened, a life ruined. 

Lemme hush.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 11, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Lemme hush.



I'm with you on this one. Not the hush part, the lives ruined part. Politicians, Liberals and the Media should stay out of it.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> D.O.'s and skillets are back to normal
> 
> And Sterlo, I didn't have that much stuff really



No not really. If you consider it only took me, you and Jarred 2 hours to unpack your truck.... then you really didn't have that much stuff.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Why? Did he just hurt himself?
> I'm being forced to watch Real low class housewives of Atlanta while trying to eat a burnt hot dog.



No, he was in that all metal swamp buggy with his cousin with the gorilla hands that used to chase him around naked. They were in a LARGE body of water, hooked up on a nice log, swamp buggy dies and a storm comes in out of nowhere with lightning popping all around em. 


Get all that?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 11, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> No, he was in that all metal swamp buggy with his cousin with the gorilla hands that used to chase him around naked. They were in a LARGE body of water, hooked up on a nice log, swamp buggy dies and a storm comes in out of nowhere with lightning popping all around em.
> 
> 
> Get all that?



substitute rods and reels for the log hookup and it just sounds like a normal fishing trip to me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> No not really. If you consider it only took me, you and Jarred 2 hours to unpack your truck.... then you really didn't have that much stuff.



It only took me about 4 hrs to tear it down and pack it up


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 11, 2012)

Folks I am tired and ready to start the new week with a NEW JOB. I am gunna go get ready to crash and start a real work week in the AM. 

      

talk to yall tomorrow.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm with you on this one. Not the hush part, the lives ruined part. Politicians, Liberals and the Media should stay out of it.





Good save.    

Moody AFB has a very limited medical facility so we see most of their folks for labs. It can break your heart.  


Military today truly reminds me of the movie Max Payne, without the super drugs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Folks I am tired and ready to start the new week with a NEW JOB. I am gunna go get ready to crash and start a real work week in the AM.
> 
> 
> 
> talk to yall tomorrow.



Again, congrats on landing the job Neil!!! Good Luck to you...


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 11, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Folks I am tired and ready to start the new week with a NEW JOB. I am gunna go get ready to crash and start a real work week in the AM.
> 
> 
> 
> talk to yall tomorrow.



Have a great day tomorrow Neil!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 11, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Folks I am tired and ready to start the new week with a NEW JOB. I am gunna go get ready to crash and start a real work week in the AM.
> 
> 
> 
> talk to yall tomorrow.






Post pics of you in your new uniform!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> substitute rods and reels for the log hookup and it just sounds like a normal fishing trip to me.



I'd rather be on water with you, holding a pole than in an all metal swamp vehicle with Shelby , with lightning popping.  



I love Craig Rygaard  Dave  Dave  Dave  Dave  Dave  Dave


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 11, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Folks I am tired and ready to start the new week with a NEW JOB. I am gunna go get ready to crash and start a real work week in the AM.
> 
> 
> 
> talk to yall tomorrow.


Congratulations on the new job Neil!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2012)

Dadgummit Plum, I had money for Cookies yesterday and forgot to get with you on it. Did you even have any with you?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 11, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I'd rather be on water with you, holding a pole than in an all metal swamp vehicle with Shelby , with lightning popping.
> 
> 
> 
> I love Craig Rygaard  Dave  Dave  Dave  Dave  Dave  Dave


That can be arranged. Better bring floaties and a life preserver. 


Jeff C. said:


> Dadgummit Plum, I had money for Cookies yesterday and forgot to get with you on it. Did you even have any with you?



I got my 6 boxes of cookies and pretty sure i saw a few more in the back of the van.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Dadgummit Plum, I had money for Cookies yesterday and forgot to get with you on it. Did you even have any with you?



Oops! Yep, I had lots in the van. Made an announcement just before we packed up. Sorry!

Has your lovely wife ever done character cakes? I'm trying to come up with a super special cake idea for Emily's 2nd birthday. She LOVES Tow Mater from the movie Cars. So far, I'm thinking of just making a sheet cake and decorating it with Mater stuff...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 11, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Congratulations on the new job Neil!!



Ditto!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 11, 2012)

Who wants to translate Whitetail Hunters latest thread? I think i know what he's saying but i can't joke about the subject.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> That can be arranged. Better bring floaties and a life preserver.
> 
> 
> I got my 6 boxes of cookies and pretty sure i saw a few more in the back of the van.





Sugar Plum said:


> Oops! Yep, I had lots in the van. Made an announcement just before we packed up. Sorry!
> 
> Has your lovely wife ever done character cakes? I'm trying to come up with a super special cake idea for Emily's 2nd birthday. She LOVES Tow Mater from the movie Cars. So far, I'm thinking of just making a sheet cake and decorating it with Mater stuff...



No problem, it totally slipped my mind also with all the activity goin on around there.

Yes, she has done a few/several of them. Send me a pic/link to what you are talking about, I'll show it to her and see what she says about it.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 11, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oops! Yep, I had lots in the van. Made an announcement just before we packed up. Sorry!
> 
> Has your lovely wife ever done character cakes? I'm trying to come up with a super special cake idea for Emily's 2nd birthday. She LOVES Tow Mater from the movie Cars. So far, I'm thinking of just making a sheet cake and decorating it with Mater stuff...


Get a hold of BBQBOSS's Wife Jessica........She has mad cake skills!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2012)

Nevermind...I googled it. I didn't know that's what the tow truck was called  

Saw images of cakes too!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> No problem, it totally slipped my mind also with all the activity goin on around there.
> 
> Yes, she has done a few/several of them. Send me a pic/link to what you are talking about, I'll show it to her and see what she says about it.



Cool. There's nothing specific I'm looking for, just something with Tow Mater. She loves him. Like, for the reals. She would flip out with a Mater cake.



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Get a hold of BBQBOSS's Wife Jessica........She has mad cake skills!!



 


Jeff C. said:


> Nevermind...I googled it. I didn't know that's what the tow truck was called
> 
> Saw images of cakes too!!



 There are some really neat ones out there. I can bake the heck out of a cake, and decorate it pretty good, but I've never tried to make a cake like that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Cool. There's nothing specific I'm looking for, just something with Tow Mater. She loves him. Like, for the reals. She would flip out with a Mater cake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Much of it is Fondant.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 11, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Get a hold of BBQBOSS's Wife Jessica........She has mad cake skills!!



She certainly does...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Much of it is Fondant.



That's what it looks like. I've never worked with the stuff. That's why I was just thinkin' the sheet cake with trinkets


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> That's what it looks like. I've never worked with the stuff. That's why I was just thinkin' the sheet cake with trinkets



At 2 yrs. old, that's probably what I would do, she's just going to want to tear into it 

Teri has worked with it a lot, I believe she prefers the Marshmallow fondant..she makes it herself.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> At 2 yrs. old, that's probably what I would do, she's just going to want to tear into it
> 
> Teri has worked with it a lot, I believe she prefers the Marshmallow fondant..she makes it herself.



Marshmallows......mmmmmmmmmm......


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 11, 2012)

Tag has posted a few pics of the yet un-named puppy!!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=679801


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 11, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Tag has posted a few pics of the yet un-named puppy!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=679801



Doo Doo is so stinkin' cute!! 

Gonna go to bed. See y'all tomorrow!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Tag has posted a few pics of the yet un-named puppy!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=679801


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Doo Doo is so stinkin' cute!!
> 
> Gonna go to bed. See y'all tomorrow!



10-4 Plum, me too. Good night!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 11, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Doo Doo is so stinkin' cute!!
> 
> Gonna go to bed. See y'all tomorrow!




Good night Gal!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4 Plum, me too. Good night!!!


Good night Jeffro!!........Hate I missed Ya'll this weekend!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 12, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Folks I am tired and ready to start the new week with a NEW JOB. I am gunna go get ready to crash and start a real work week in the AM.
> 
> 
> 
> talk to yall tomorrow.


  


Jeff C. said:


> Again, congrats on landing the job Neil!!! Good Luck to you...





turtlebug said:


> Have a great day tomorrow Neil!


 


Sugar Plum said:


> Post pics of you in your new uniform!





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Congratulations on the new job Neil!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ditto!!!


X 27!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 12, 2012)

Looks like Sterlo is going to need a cup of coffee to get started at the new job today.  Anyone else interested in a jolt of caffeine?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 12, 2012)

Good Morning Gobblin.  Yes, I need a few cups this morning to get my rear in gear.

A big congratulations goes out to Sterlo for hanging in there and getting a new job.  Sterlo, we are very happy for you and I offer 3 Cheers to you.     

Now before I forget, the weatherman just said that on a scale of 1-10, the POLLEN level this week will be somewhere around 8,968,284.  I am afraid that he is telling the truth too.  My head, eyes, nose, throat, and sinuses are all feeling the terrible effects from this "Yellow" haze garbage.  Unfortunately, every year it get even worse for me.  I am thinking about visiting another part of town and trying my best to "change my luck" if you know what I mean.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 12, 2012)

I lived through the weekend 

Monday Mornin Ijitocracy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I lived through the weekend
> 
> Monday Mornin Ijitocracy



Somehow I did too Hankus. Mornin ery body


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 12, 2012)

mernin idjits.........


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 12, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Looks like Sterlo is going to need a cup of coffee to get started at the new job today.  Anyone else interested in a jolt of caffeine?



Thanks Gobble. That hit the spot.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 12, 2012)

Neil! Congrats on the job  


Mornin Yall!!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 12, 2012)

Morning Crew.  Back to the grindstone this morning.  And my shoulder is still black and blue.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 12, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning Crew.  Back to the grindstone this morning.  And my shoulder is still black and blue.



Mornin Kim  What didja do to yer shoulder?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 12, 2012)

Morning ya'll , another week is upon us. Shoulder is sore, face is still burnt but a good weekend. Now come on Sat., i think the wifey and I is gonna go try to find some of those good tasting fish called Crappie


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 12, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning Crew.  Back to the grindstone this morning.  And my shoulder is still black and blue.



It's tuff being the clean-up guy for everybody ain't it RM. But somebody had to do it


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 12, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Neil! Congrats on the job
> 
> 
> Mornin Yall!!!



Thanks Snowy.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 12, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll , another week is upon us. Shoulder is sore, face is still burnt but a good weekend. Now come on Sat., i think the wifey and I is gonna go try to find some of those good tasting fish called Crappie



I didn't even think about grabbing my jig box when we ran out the door. My bad. Along with not bringing an oyster knife that is. 


Sterlo58 said:


> Thanks Snowy.



Don't be late on your first day!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 12, 2012)

Morning Snow Babe.  I was playing clean up when we were shooting Skeet.  When a Skeet was missed or too far out, then I sprang into action.  Average shot was maybe 40-45 yds. out ??


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 12, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning Snow Babe.  I was playing clean up when we were shooting Skeet.  When a Skeet was missed or too far out, then I sprang into action.  Average shot was maybe 40-45 yds. out ??



Yep. We should have seen if there was an adjustment knob to slow the targets down a little bit for ME.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2012)

Gooood LAWD!!!!! I still hurt............. from laughing!!!!!! 



Hornet22 said:


> Somehow I did too Hankus. Mornin ery body


 I don't see how!


Miguel Cervantes said:


>


you missed it shuggums, you really missed it!(and was missed!)


blood on the ground said:


> mernin idjits.........


 mornin!


Sterlo58 said:


> Thanks Gobble. That hit the spot.


 Have a GREAT Day, Neil!!!!!!!!!!


SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall!!!


 Mornin Sista!


Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning Crew.  Back to the grindstone this morning. _* And my shoulder is still black and blue.*_


 I just CAN'T imagine why?!?!   "Clean up Man"!


SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Kim  What didja do to yer shoulder?


If & when the "bad stuff happens", I want HIM on my shooting line!


mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll , another week is upon us. Shoulder is sore, _*face is still burnt*_ but a good weekend.


 where's your aloe??


rhbama3 said:


> Along with not bringing an oyster knife that is.


 I thought that was a staple you carried on you!  
Now to figure out which pics can go up.............. and where........... and................


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2012)

Wow, what a great weekend.


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep. We should have seen if there was an adjustment knob to slow the targets down a little bit for ME.



If I had turned it down any lower, they would have jes fell out on the ground behind the truck. I TRIED.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wow, what a great weekend.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 12, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning Snow Babe.  I was playing clean up when we were shooting Skeet.  When a Skeet was missed or too far out, then I sprang into action.  Average shot was maybe 40-45 yds. out ??


Ahhh I gotcha  



Keebs said:


> Gooood LAWD!!!!! I still hurt............. from laughing!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I don't see how!
> ...


Mornin Sista! 


Alright.. gotta run.. busy day... milking, then I gotta shuffle cows around and get some sorted out for the sale tomorrow... and hope it doesn't get too slippery out there


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Ahhh I gotcha
> 
> 
> Mornin Sista!
> ...


 Hurry back when ya can!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 12, 2012)

Sounds like y'all had fun! Wish I could've made it!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2012)

To start the festivities off Friday night....................


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I didn't even think about grabbing my jig box when we ran out the door. My bad. Along with not bringing an oyster knife that is.
> 
> 
> Don't be late on your first day!


Thanks for the 28 gauge tryouts


Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning Snow Babe.  I was playing clean up when we were shooting Skeet.  When a Skeet was missed or too far out, then I sprang into action.  Average shot was maybe 40-45 yds. out ??


 I was thinking bout 75 yds



rhbama3 said:


> Yep. We should have seen if there was an adjustment knob to slow the targets down a little bit for ME.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wow, what a great weekend.






Hornet22 said:


> If I had turned it down any lower, they would have jes fell out on the ground behind the truck. I TRIED.





Keebs said:


> To start the festivities off Friday night....................



Now thats funny


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> If I had turned it down any lower, they would have jes fell out on the ground behind the truck. I TRIED.



Hey you got that one i shot at you, remember, busted into a billion pieces


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 12, 2012)

Mornin' Y'all! Keebs, did you hear what Tomi did to Emily's poor Mater toy???


I got pics 

I'll see if I can get them up in a bit. Got to run a few errands today.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' Y'all! Keebs, did you hear what Tomi did to Emily's poor Mater toy???
> 
> 
> I got pics



We kept our broke skeet that your daughter gave us with our initials on em, what a sweety.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 12, 2012)

i hate time change..........


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' Y'all! Keebs, did you hear what Tomi did to Emily's poor Mater toy???
> 
> 
> I got pics
> ...


There ain't NO telling what Tomi done done!


mudracing101 said:


> We kept our broke skeet that your daughter gave us with our initials on em, what a sweety.


You mean from this little runt??


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2012)

Ya'll, Jeff C. is being taken to CCU at ??Henry Piedmont Hospital......... they're thinking he had a heart attack!!!
       for a VERY quick recovery!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Ya'll, Jeff C. is being taken to CCU at ??Henry Piedmont Hospital......... they're thinking he had a heart attack!!!
> for a VERY quick recovery!!!!!



DANG.....................keep us posted plwease.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> There ain't NO telling what Tomi done done!
> 
> You mean from this little runt??


Thats the girl



Keebs said:


> Ya'll, Jeff C. is being taken to CCU at ??Henry Piedmont Hospital......... they're thinking he had a heart attack!!!
> for a VERY quick recovery!!!!!



  Prayin everything is ok, keep us posted


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Ya'll, Jeff C. is being taken to CCU at ??Henry Piedmont Hospital......... they're thinking he had a heart attack!!!
> for a VERY quick recovery!!!!!



prayer sent


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Ya'll, Jeff C. is being taken to CCU at ??Henry Piedmont Hospital......... they're thinking he had a heart attack!!!
> for a VERY quick recovery!!!!!



Well dang that just kinda puts you right back to earth. You got a LOT of people  for you brother.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> DANG.....................keep us posted plwease.


 I will.......... after the text I called him and we talked a few minutes, with *strict* instructions to have Miz T keep me posted!


mudracing101 said:


> Thats the girl
> 
> Prayin everything is ok, keep us posted


She was a trip, just like her Mama!
I need a hug...........


blood on the ground said:


> prayer sent


Thanks, he told me heart trouble runs in his family too!

Here ya go folks............

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=679858


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Well dang that just kinda puts you right back to earth. You got a LOT of people  for you brother.


His text to me was "No more hanging out with ya'll, I'm in the hospital"   Needless to say, no texting, just calling!  He got to meet not only my neighbors but spent some time "inspecting" Chevy and doing a little "work" with her for me yesterday!  Cain't nuttin happen to my Chief!!!!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 12, 2012)

PM sent Keebs..............


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> PM sent Keebs..............


 Thanks darlin', I will......


----------



## baldfish (Mar 12, 2012)

Keebs heard you got a hug and kiss 
Special delivery


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2012)

baldfish said:


> Keebs heard you got a hug and kiss
> Special delivery


 why yes, yes I did! Thank ya!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 12, 2012)

Keebs, pass my thoughts and prayers on to Jeff, if you will. Thanks...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, pass my thoughts and prayers on to Jeff, if you will. Thanks...


 Will do Nic, I heard Miz T tell him that she'd bring him the lap top back to him later today, so I  hope we hear from the hard head himself!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 12, 2012)

heyyyy yalll!!!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 12, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> heyyyy yalll!!!!



Hey ld, how's that shoulder?


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Hey ld, how's that shoulder?



ittsss sore and bruised!!!! but i wanna shoot some more!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Ya'll, Jeff C. is being taken to CCU at ??Henry Piedmont Hospital......... they're thinking he had a heart attack!!!
> for a VERY quick recovery!!!!!



Dang I hate to hear that. Prayers sent for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Dang I hate to hear that. Prayers sent for a speedy recovery.


 YEP!

How's the first day going???


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> To start the festivities off Friday night....................



That jaguar will slip up on ya.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 12, 2012)

whats the latest on our fellow wader..


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> That jaguar will slip up on ya.


 I have to admit, he was on EXCEPTIONAL behavior this weekend!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> whats the latest on our fellow wader..


It's all I can do not to text or call, haven't heard nothing else since this morning!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> YEP!
> 
> How's the first day going???



I was mistaken. Today was just orientation until noon. I actually start on Monday the 19th. Got my uniforms and batman utility belt though


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 12, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> We kept our broke skeet that your daughter gave us with our initials on em, what a sweety.



Aww, I'll tell her. She loves doin' stuff like that. 



Keebs said:


> There ain't NO telling what Tomi done done!
> 
> You mean from this little runt??



Courtney and I were nursin' the boys (ours, not the big fellas, get yer minds outta the gutter!!!!) and Tomi felt left out. So she grabbed Emily's Mater toy and, uh, nursed him too! 

That's a GREAT picture of Hayley shooting! She was so happy that Rob#1 was there to help her. I would have been, but Rex and Emily were startin' to get feisty.



Keebs said:


> Ya'll, Jeff C. is being taken to CCU at ??Henry Piedmont Hospital......... they're thinking he had a heart attack!!!
> for a VERY quick recovery!!!!!



WHAT!?!? I sure hope he's ok! Please keep us posted!



blood on the ground said:


> whats the latest on our fellow wader..



X2!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I was mistaken. Today was just orientation until noon. I actually start on Monday the 19th. Got my uniforms and batman utility belt though


 More time to celebrate having a job again! How's the sunburn?


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 12, 2012)

well bye yall back to class i go!!!! gotta go learn how to shoot at bad guys!!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 12, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> whats the latest on our fellow wader..





Keebs said:


> It's all I can do not to text or call, haven't heard nothing else since this morning!



Just got off the phone with Mis T!   Jeff was taken to a room, he will have a heart cath performed this afternoon and we'll know more after that.  Keep those prayers and thoughts coming!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2012)

How wierd is this? There's an article on Yahoo(I think)about the percentage of heart related problems are so much higher the Monday and Tuesday after the Spring time change. 
I just can't get Jeff off my mind.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 12, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> well bye yall back to class i go!!!! gotta go learn how to shoot at bad guys!!!!



sounds fun...the learnin part that is...

thanks for your service sir.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 12, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Just got off the phone with Mis T!   Jeff was taken to a room, he will have a heart cath performed this afternoon and we'll know more after that.  Keep those prayers and thoughts coming!



Thanks for the update.


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh No.....please keep us posted or txted on Jeff's progress......PLEASE!!!!
I can't help it if Mater needed some loving....cause that's all he got from Auntie Tomi!!!!!! Courtney, please send me your address....looking around for some "left handed supplies" for Hayley...might get her shooting traditional soon!!!!!!
I had an ABSOLUTE blast guys!!! And my right shoulder and arm is a little black n blue tooooooo!!!!
This is just a taste of my pics....where's everybody else's at??? not sure where ya'll are posting them......
I enjoyed meeting Kevin and wifey Vickie!!!!!and their baby girl....did she pick them pine cones up on Sunday?????
Mandy, you and Chris are HOOTS!!!!!! I also heard you hid one of them fire sticks from me on Sat night!!!
Thank You for including me, I was BLESSED!!!!! Thanks Wander for letting me bunk down at the Hyleman Hotel!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 12, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Just got off the phone with Mis T!   Jeff was taken to a room, he will have a heart cath performed this afternoon and we'll know more after that.  Keep those prayers and thoughts coming!  [/QUOTE
> prayers sent.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> More time to celebrate having a job again! How's the sunburn?



Sunburn is much better thanks to emergency aloe therapy from a dear friend. 

We have an aloe plant at home and I put more on it when I got home. My ID badge they made at work has my pic on it. I look like a raccoon


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 12, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> We kept our broke skeet that your daughter gave us with our initials on em, what a sweety.



I got mine too Mud. propped it up on the base of one of my goose mounts. Sugar, that is one AWESOME little girl ya'll got. For that matter, every last one of the kids were awesome this weekend.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Just got off the phone with Mis T!   Jeff was taken to a room, he will have a heart cath performed this afternoon and we'll know more after that.  Keep those prayers and thoughts coming!



Thanks for the update.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Just got off the phone with Mis T!   Jeff was taken to a room, he will have a heart cath performed this afternoon and we'll know more after that.  Keep those prayers and thoughts coming!


 Ya beat me to it, our calls must have been back to back!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> How wierd is this? There's an article on Yahoo(I think)about the percentage of heart related problems are so much higher the Monday and Tuesday after the Spring time change.
> _*I just can't get Jeff off my mind*_.


 Me niether!!!


blood on the ground said:


> sounds fun...the learnin part that is...
> 
> thanks for your service sir.


 that "sir" is my daughter, tyvm..........



Sterlo58 said:


> Sunburn is much better thanks to emergency aloe therapy from a dear friend.
> 
> We have an aloe plant at home and I put more on it when I got home. My ID badge they made at work has my pic on it. I look like a raccoon


 I bet it is, my nose is still red too and white around my eyes!


Hornet22 said:


> I got mine too Mud. propped it up on the base of one of my goose mounts. Sugar, that is one AWESOME little girl ya'll got. For that matter, every last one of the kids were awesome this weekend.


 Weren't they though?!?!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> Oh No.....please keep us posted or txted on Jeff's progress......PLEASE!!!!
> I can't help it if Mater needed some loving....cause that's all he got from Auntie Tomi!!!!!! Courtney, please send me your address....looking around for some "left handed supplies" for Hayley...might get her shooting traditional soon!!!!!!
> I had an ABSOLUTE blast guys!!! And my right shoulder and arm is a little black n blue tooooooo!!!!
> This is just a taste of my pics....where's everybody else's at??? not sure where ya'll are posting them......
> ...



Ya'll notice, Nic *ALWAYS* has his pic taken with the WOW's!
Hey Blood, that's LilD in the white shirt and me in the Georgia Camo shirt, Mrs.Hornet behind me, TNGIRL next & Southwoodshunter aka Wander, next to her and of course our very own mountaingrouch kneeling in front with LilD's dog, Foxie!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Ya'll notice, Nic *ALWAYS* has his pic taken with the WOW's!
> Hey Blood, that's LilD in the white shirt and me in the Georgia Camo shirt, Mrs.Hornet behind me, TNGIRL next & Southwoodshunter aka Wander, next to her and of course our very own mountaingrouch kneeling in front with LilD's dog, Foxie!



One fine looking bunch except maybe the bearded one.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> One fine looking bunch except maybe the bearded one.


 We make him look good, huh?


----------



## cotinpatch (Mar 12, 2012)

Seems impossible to believe Jeff's problems when I only saw him yesterday a.m. about 9:45 and he seemed fine!  Shutting it down and cleaning it up and saving the cans for Jared..............wow, what a turn of events!  My prayers are with them all..........this will be very difficult on Jared.   God bless...........!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 12, 2012)

Pics look good.  Looks like the weather cooperated and everyone had a blast!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 12, 2012)

cotinpatch said:


> Seems impossible to believe Jeff's problems when I only saw him yesterday a.m. about 9:45 and he seemed fine!  Shutting it down and cleaning it up and saving the cans for Jared..............wow, what a turn of events!  My prayers are with them all..........this will be very difficult on Jared.   God bless...........!



Yeah, I've been thinking about Jared. I hope he is doing ok.


----------



## cotinpatch (Mar 12, 2012)

You passed me on I75 going 80mph or so and texting/reading with your phone............no wonder your arm and/shoulder hurt today!  I lost you when you went east on 285 and I continued north.  Be safe!


----------



## cotinpatch (Mar 12, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning Crew.  Back to the grindstone this morning.  And my shoulder is still black and blue.


Sorry, forgot to attach post......!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2012)

cotinpatch said:


> Seems impossible to believe Jeff's problems when I only saw him yesterday a.m. about 9:45 and he seemed fine!  Shutting it down and cleaning it up and saving the cans for Jared..............wow, what a turn of events!  My prayers are with them all..........this will be very difficult on Jared.   God bless...........!


It was nice meeting you!
Not sure Jared knows yet, but thankfully his sister is out of school this week and off of work today to help out with him.


boneboy96 said:


> Pics look good.  Looks like the weather cooperated and everyone had a blast!


The weather couldn't have been better!!  Ok, maybe a little less wind, but other than that? Perfect!


Sterlo58 said:


> Yeah, I've been thinking about Jared. I hope he is doing ok.


Me too, but Miz T said she didn't tell her anything to tell him, but I'm sure sissy will handle "SoggyBottomFireman" just fine!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Just got off the phone with Mis T!   Jeff was taken to a room, he will have a heart cath performed this afternoon and we'll know more after that.  Keep those prayers and thoughts coming!





TNGIRL said:


> Oh No.....please keep us posted or txted on Jeff's progress......PLEASE!!!!
> I can't help it if Mater needed some loving....cause that's all he got from Auntie Tomi!!!!!! Courtney, please send me your address....looking around for some "left handed supplies" for Hayley...might get her shooting traditional soon!!!!!!
> I had an ABSOLUTE blast guys!!! And my right shoulder and arm is a little black n blue tooooooo!!!!
> This is just a taste of my pics....where's everybody else's at??? not sure where ya'll are posting them......
> ...



OK, who's the blabber mouth. I'm back on track Tomi. Just had a little slip.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 12, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> That jaguar will slip up on ya.


That is the best pic aint it



Keebs said:


> I have to admit, he was on EXCEPTIONAL behavior this weekend!


wasnt he though



TNGIRL said:


> Oh No.....please keep us posted or txted on Jeff's progress......PLEASE!!!!
> I can't help it if Mater needed some loving....cause that's all he got from Auntie Tomi!!!!!! Courtney, please send me your address....looking around for some "left handed supplies" for Hayley...might get her shooting traditional soon!!!!!!
> I had an ABSOLUTE blast guys!!! And my right shoulder and arm is a little black n blue tooooooo!!!!
> This is just a taste of my pics....where's everybody else's at??? not sure where ya'll are posting them......
> ...


No she didnt , we did not get home till late sunday, Jeff c and i took our time leaving. We talk to much, But she did do the dishes



Sterlo58 said:


> Sunburn is much better thanks to emergency aloe therapy from a dear friend.
> 
> We have an aloe plant at home and I put more on it when I got home. My ID badge they made at work has my pic on it. I look like a raccoon


Yeah that aloe was a life saver


Sterlo58 said:


> One fine looking bunch except maybe the bearded one.






Sterlo58 said:


> Yeah, I've been thinking about Jared. I hope he is doing ok.



ME too


----------



## southwoodshunter (Mar 12, 2012)

Had the best time Sat... been a long time since I stayed up that late.... 
sure hate to hear about Jeff C. this morning.... praying all will be ok with him. 

Tomi you are always welcome at the hotel...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> OK, who's the blabber mouth. I'm back on track Tomi. Just had a little slip.


 I know nothing, NOTHING...........


mudracing101 said:


> That is the best pic aint it
> ME too


 I'm gonna print that one out & frame!



southwoodshunter said:


> Had the best time Sat... been a long time since I stayed up that late....
> sure hate to hear about Jeff C. this morning.... praying all will be ok with him.
> 
> Tomi you are always welcome at the hotel...




Ok, folks, Tomi got us started here! 
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6794587&posted=1#post6794587


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh Sterlo   
You got my cup


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh Sterlo
> You got my cup







 that reminds me! KIMMM, I forgot to get the "coozie twin" from you!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh Sterlo
> You got my cup


The red one??????


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 12, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh Sterlo
> You got my cup



The Journey Begins...... 


 Man, i can't believe Jeff's in the hospital. Hope they get him fixed up right away!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> The Journey Begins......
> 
> 
> Man, i can't believe Jeff's in the hospital. Hope they get him fixed up right away!


Evenin Bama


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> The Journey Begins......
> 
> 
> Man, i can't believe Jeff's in the hospital. Hope they get him fixed up right away!



 I know....... I wanna re-wind.........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> The Journey Begins......
> 
> 
> *That's what I was afraid of wobbert-woo*.
> ...



I know, just breaks my heart


----------



## slip (Mar 12, 2012)

Wow, that is crazy news about Jeff, wishing the best for him, Jared and Miz T.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> The red one??????


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


Do you remember the new WOW greeting signal??????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Do you remember the new WOW greeting signal??????








Oh, I was spose to remember


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh, I was spose to remember


see if this jogs your memory!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 12, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh Sterlo
> You got my cup



No...I saw you get it off my table. NOW where did you leave it.  



Keebs said:


> see if this jogs your memory!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Do you remember the new WOW greeting signal??????



Is that what i saw ya'll doing?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Is that what i saw ya'll doing?



And all this time I thought they were just picking their noses.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 12, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> And all this time I thought they were just picking their noses.



No, wrong signal. The WOW's had a meeting that I .....nevermind. 


Allie wanted me to ask if anyone took a picture of her shooting. She hopes so and i feel bad for not taking one myself.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Is that what i saw ya'll doing?








 uuumm, maybe...............


Sterlo58 said:


> And all this time I thought they were just picking their noses.


 that was just ONE of the idea's we were trying out...........


rhbama3 said:


> No, wrong signal. The WOW's had a meeting that I .....nevermind.
> _*we TRIED to get you to come give us your opinion...........*_
> 
> Allie wanted me to ask if anyone took a picture of her shooting. She hopes so and i feel bad for not taking one myself.


Lemme go see...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> No, wrong signal. The WOW's had a meeting that I .....nevermind.
> 
> 
> Allie wanted me to ask if anyone took a picture of her shooting. She hopes so and i feel bad for not taking one myself.



Bama i believe Corey did, when i get home i'll see and if so i will post or pm you.


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> No, wrong signal. The WOW's had a meeting that I .....nevermind.
> 
> 
> Allie wanted me to ask if anyone took a picture of her shooting. She hopes so and i feel bad for not taking one myself.



We got some rhb. mrsh22 gonna post some up when she gets home. That's an exceptional young lady you have there bud. oh, BTW, has she shown you all the notes she took down about the birthday present she is going to get.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2012)

Do you see how dark it is in the background of that hideous picture? 

Oh Lawd, not only did I loose my cup, I lost my mind. 


O'll look for pics of Annie, I mean Allison too.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> No, wrong signal. The WOW's had a meeting that I .....nevermind.
> 
> 
> Allie wanted me to ask if anyone took a picture of her shooting. She hopes so and i feel bad for not taking one myself.


 Not of her shooting, but I got these I fixed up just for her........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2012)

Here's a couple.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> We got some rhb. mrsh22 gonna post some up when she gets home. That's an exceptional young lady you have there bud. oh, BTW, has she shown you all the notes she took down about the birthday present she is going to get.




Yes, she told me on the way home that her birthday is in May and she wants a ( looking at note on phone) Remington 1187 20gauge. 
I wonder where she got that idea from?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Not of her shooting, but I got these I fixed up just for her........





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here's a couple.



SWEEEEETTT!!!!!
Thank ya, Mandy!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Yes, she told me on the way home that her birthday is in May and she wants a ( looking at note on phone) Remington 1187 20gauge.
> I wonder where she got that idea from?


 And the legend continues, we corrupt each others children!


rhbama3 said:


> SWEEEEETTT!!!!!
> Thank ya, Mandy!!!!!


 I not Mandy.................


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> And the legend continues, we corrupt each others children!
> 
> I not Mandy.................



He said of her SHOOTIN  Keebs.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He said of her SHOOTIN  Keebs.


 I know............


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 12, 2012)

Looky looky, at the time


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 12, 2012)

The forum clock is wrong again


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Looky looky, at the time





mudracing101 said:


> The forum clock is wrong again


 I quit EVEN looking at it..............
Lets GOooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 12, 2012)

test  4:53 pm






Only off two minutes...not bad.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I quit EVEN looking at it..............
> Lets GOooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah , lets go


boneboy96 said:


> test  4:53 pm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine is a hour behind, must have to change a setting or sumptin, But for now i'm out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2012)

Hey ya'll, any word on Jeff ??


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey ya'll, any word on Jeff ??



nothing other than having a heart cath this afternoon. hope to hear something soon.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 12, 2012)

Hmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 12, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmm!



I can name that tune in three notes.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey ya'll, any word on Jeff ??





rhbama3 said:


> nothing other than having a heart cath this afternoon. hope to hear something soon.



He's going to have a robotic bypass tomorrow at Emory!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 12, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> He's going to have a robotic bypass tomorrow at Emory!



Well, that would indicate a fairly straight forward blockage probably on the LAD or Circ. Artery. That Da Vinci is nice!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I can name that tune in three notes.


You are good 


boneboy96 said:


> He's going to have a robotic bypass tomorrow at Emory!


I hope everything goes well for him.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, that would indicate a fairly straight forward blockage probably on the LAD or Circ. Artery. That Da Vinci is nice!



ok, so......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 12, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> You are good



So I've been told...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> He's going to have a robotic bypass tomorrow at Emory!



He's close enough we can go see him. When he's up to it.


----------



## slip (Mar 12, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> He's going to have a robotic bypass tomorrow at Emory!


Emory is a good place, i have a lot of faith in them and think they will do good for him. Hope all goes well.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 12, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> ok, so......



Without knowing which artery or arteries are blocked, i'd be speculating. We have the Da Vinci here at Phoebe, but we don't do hearts with it. 
Here, this will give you an idea of what the Da Vinci is for. Not exactly like Emory's setup but close:


----------



## slip (Mar 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Without knowing which artery or arteries are blocked, i'd be speculating. We have the Da Vinci here at Phoebe, but we don't do hearts with it.
> Here, this will give you an idea of what the Da Vinci is for. Not exactly like Emory's setup but close:



Wow! that looks so unreal. Neat.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Without knowing which artery or arteries are blocked, i'd be speculating. We have the Da Vinci here at Phoebe, but we don't do hearts with it.
> Here, this will give you an idea of what the Da Vinci is for. Not exactly like Emory's setup but close:



Cool. Thanks!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 12, 2012)

Bet that cost a pretty penny!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 12, 2012)

slip said:


> Wow! that looks so unreal. Neat.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Cool. Thanks!



We're always trying to invent a better mousetrap.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 12, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Bet that cost a pretty penny!



brother, you ain't kidding!!!
It's the most expensive video game in the world. 
It can actually take longer to do the operation with the "robot", but the post-op discomfort and hospital stay tends to be shorter. It's not for all heart surgery, but certainly has a future in this field.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 12, 2012)

That's way kewl!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 12, 2012)

" and a in walks a man with a gun in his hands ""  And he was looking for some Skeet to shoot....

Howdy Gang


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 12, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> That's way kewl!



hey Bob.  Finally got me one of them KLR's
an '05 with less than 4000 miles on it and clean as a pin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> brother, you ain't kidding!!!
> It's the most expensive video game in the world.
> It can actually take longer to do the operation with the "robot", but the post-op discomfort and hospital stay tends to be shorter. It's not for all heart surgery, but certainly has a future in this field.



That's what I was thinkin. 
Believe it or not, my son knew what it was. Well, I guess he is doing his studies.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> " and a in walks a man with a gun in his hands ""  And he was looking for some Skeet to shoot....
> 
> Howdy Gang


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 12, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



howya doing Gal.  didja ever find ya what ya was a hunting for the other day??


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 12, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> " and a in walks a man with a gun in his hands ""  And he was looking for some Skeet to shoot....
> 
> Howdy Gang


show off..... 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's what I was thinkin.
> Believe it or not, my son knew what it was. Well, I guess he is doing his studies.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2012)

Just sent/received text from Jeff.  Transfering to Emory shortly and sceduled for a single bypass tomorrow.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just sent/received text from Jeff.  Transfering to Emory shortly and sceduled for a single bypass tomorrow.



Thats what i was hoping to hear! 

As i heat up the grease to fry some bass fillets and french fries.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Thats what i was hoping to hear!
> 
> As i heat up the grease to fry some bass fillets and french fries.






Really, we had fried Crappie filets and fries and puppies last night . . .



Praying for a quick recovery for Jeff !!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> show off.....



Daddy always says I was good at two things, 

Shooting the breeze and shooting guns....


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Really, we had fried Crappie filets and fries and puppies last night . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Praying for a quick recovery for Jeff !!



Thoughts and Prayers out to Jeff....


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Without knowing which artery or arteries are blocked, i'd be speculating. We have the Da Vinci here at Phoebe, but we don't do hearts with it.
> Here, this will give you an idea of what the Da Vinci is for. Not exactly like Emory's setup but close:




Fearsome lookin` piece of plumbin`...




Redneck Maguiver said:


> " and a in walks a man with a gun in his hands ""  And he was looking for some Skeet to shoot....
> 
> Howdy Gang




Howdy Kim. Good to see you Saturday.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 12, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Daddy always says I was good at two things,
> 
> Shooting the breeze and shooting guns....



yo daddy wuz right. Mad skillz, Bro!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 12, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy Kim. Good to see you Saturday.



Hiya Nick.  Same here Boss....


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> yo daddy wuz right. Mad skillz, Bro!



Thanks  Wished I would have brought down the sniper .243 I done put together for night shooting hogs....  Got that thing is right at 200 yards... 5 rounds inside a quarter..


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 12, 2012)

Hey yall. Great pics and it looks like yall had a blast. I'm SO SORRY we missed it. 

Fishbait was reading and told me about Jeff. Send him our love and tell him we're praying for him. I hope to read some good news soon.    


If yall got an extra one, could you send a tiny one up for me and my son tonight as well. Things are going from bad to worse. He pretty much not only broke my heart, but this afternoon he stomped that sucker in the ground. It's a good thing a mother's heart is strong cause I'm at the end of my rope. 

Love yall, keep me updated on Jeff please.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 12, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Hey yall. Great pics and it looks like yall had a blast. I'm SO SORRY we missed it.
> 
> Fishbait was reading and told me about Jeff. Send him our love and tell him we're praying for him. I hope to read some good news soon.
> 
> ...



I'm so sorry, Bugsy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Hey yall. Great pics and it looks like yall had a blast. I'm SO SORRY we missed it.
> 
> Fishbait was reading and told me about Jeff. Send him our love and tell him we're praying for him. I hope to read some good news soon.
> 
> ...






Prayers for you and yours Tbug !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> howya doing Gal.  didja ever find ya what ya was a hunting for the other day??



Well, I found it on Sterlos table after having several watered down drinks in a red solo cup. Sterlo  said he was "protecting" it for me. Then when I woke up Sunday morn...... It was gone.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 12, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well, I found it on Sterlos table after having several watered down drinks in a red solo cup. Sterlo  said he was "protecting" it for me. Then when I woke up Sunday morn...... It was gone.



OoooooK.  Maybe a Gator got it...


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 12, 2012)

OH NO!!!! not again.......    ransomed I'll bet!!!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 12, 2012)

Alright folks, Got people to do and things to see or something like that.   Catch ya'll later.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> OH NO!!!! not again.......    ransomed I'll bet!!!!






Tweren't me this time !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> OoooooK.  Maybe a Gator got it...








I didn't sleep a wink. I just knew that gator was scratching on the tent. Them coyotes weren't helping none, then the cows started up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Where's my cup


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 12, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Hey yall. Great pics and it looks like yall had a blast. I'm SO SORRY we missed it.
> 
> Fishbait was reading and told me about Jeff. Send him our love and tell him we're praying for him. I hope to read some good news soon.
> 
> ...



I sure will Lea. Just stay strong with it all.......


----------



## Laneybird (Mar 12, 2012)

Evening waders...what a day.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 12, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I didn't sleep a wink. I just knew that gator was scratching on the tent. Them coyotes weren't helping none, then the cows started up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First rule in a crisis is to establish blame early. It wasn't me either. 
But that hornet22 guy has beady eyes. You might want to beat it out of him.  



Laneybird said:


> Evening waders...what a day.



Evening, Laney. I agree with you on the long day.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 12, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I didn't sleep a wink. I just knew that gator was scratching on the tent. Them coyotes weren't helping none, then the cows started up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I swear I don't know where the cup is. I gave it back to you once when you neglected it and left it on my table. 

Are you sure you didn't drop it back in the junk yard love nest you and Chris pitched behind the rusty farm equipment ?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I swear I don't know where the cup is. I gave it back to you once when you neglected it and left it on my table.
> 
> Are you sure you didn't drop it back in the junk yard love nest you and Chris pitched behind the rusty farm equipment ?







Love nest my butt, I think he was hopein that gator would get me.


----------



## Laneybird (Mar 12, 2012)

Speaking of Emory Robert, 15-20 yrs ago I had to make a prototype instrument for the lead heart surgeon. This tool was to be inserted in the small incision in the groin area. They then would look to see if the leg artery was any good to use for bypass. I bet I had to redo it 12 times before he liked it. The prototype was then carried to the stainless metal people for production.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 12, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> Speaking of Emory Robert, 15-20 yrs ago I had to make a prototype instrument for the lead heart surgeon. This tool was to be inserted in the small incision in the groin area. They then would look to see if the leg artery was any good to use for bypass. I bet I had to redo it 12 times before he liked it. The prototype was then carried to the stainless metal people for production.



Sounds like the birth of endoscopic vein harvesting. It's come a long way now, Bro. Complete with camera to watch and clip vein branches off the saphenous vein to be used for a bypass graft, as you tunnel down the leg.


----------



## Laneybird (Mar 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Sounds like the birth of endoscopic vein harvesting. It's come a long way now, Bro. Complete with camera to watch and clip vein branches off the saphenous vein to be used for a bypass graft, as you tunnel down the leg.




Exactly. It had a tube about 12 inches long with an oval end that was cutout on the bottom. They would insert the tool and slide the cable with the camera, to take a look.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 12, 2012)

we need the slobbering smiley back. Them bass fillets and french fries smell so good! Back in a few!


----------



## Laneybird (Mar 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> we need the slobbering smiley back. Them bass fillets and french fries smell so good! Back in a few!



If they're spots, I'll take 2 nice fillets!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 12, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> If they're spots, I'll take 2 nice fillets!



Yessir, some of the 14 we caught in Bama a couple of weeks ago. All spotted bass go under the knife. Largemouths get a pass, but them dadblame spots are the fish version of a feral hog.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 12, 2012)

.......I'da come in bout quarter after 5 smellin like catfish an Coors Light


----------



## Hankus (Mar 12, 2012)

fer C


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> .......I'da come in bout quarter after 5 smellin like catfish an Coors Light



well, did you catch any? Fish, that is. I know you caught some beers.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 12, 2012)

I guess that I am really shocked just like the rest of you in finding out that Jeff is in the hospital with some heart blockage problems.  It sounds as though he and Jared had a good time at KBF this weekend and it is a shame for this problem to pounce upon him as such.  I surely Pray that everything will go well during the by-pass procedure and he will be back up and about really soon.

Unfortunately, I know about heart attacks caused by blockages because I was too stubborn back in May 2007.  As a result, I suffered a heart attack and ultimately ended up with a few stints implanted myself.   After that occurrence , I have forced myself to slow down somewhat and to "stop and smell the roses" more than I ever did in the past.  That part has been good for me too.


I am just so glad that he was able to get to the hospital and get the necessary prompt diagnosis and proper treatment.  My Thoughts and Prayers are with Jeff and all of his family members tonight.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> fer C



I have faith in my colleagues to the north. They'll get him fixed up right, but prayers never hurt.


----------



## Laneybird (Mar 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> fer C




fur sure!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 12, 2012)

I feel like I`m fixin` to founder worse`n horse in a pea patch. I just ate a whole box of Samoas, those chocolate coconut cookies. 

SUGAR PLUM!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 12, 2012)

Evenin ya'll i'm assuming by the way ya'll are talking Jeffs procedure is promising. Prayers are still going up, great guy. I hope he dont think this is going to get him out of that low country boil him and i were talking about Sunday I aint taking that for an excuse. He will see me soon and enjoy some more great times around the campfire. 

I have loaded my pics up and now have to figure out how to post em. Going to start with the highest bidder, Mrs. V got some real campfire pics thats sure to get a laugh


----------



## Hankus (Mar 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> well, did you catch any? Fish, that is. I know you caught some beers.



Nosir, I ain even had a chanct to go. That was the end of my reply to what woulda happened had I not been werkin today   



Nicodemus said:


> I feel like I`m fixin` to founder worse`n horse in a pea patch. I just ate a whole box of Samoas, those chocolate coconut cookies.
> 
> SUGAR PLUM!!!



Leave tat woman be  She ain make ya eat em


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 12, 2012)

Hate to hear the news about Jeff!!

Sending up a few for him, and family!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 12, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I feel like I`m fixin` to founder worse`n horse in a pea patch. I just ate a whole box of Samoas, those chocolate coconut cookies.
> 
> SUGAR PLUM!!!



It wasn't me!! I didn't do it!!




Nobody said you had to eat the WHOLE box! 



Hankus said:


> Leave tat woman be  She ain make ya eat em



 See? Even Hankus agrees!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 12, 2012)

Good night ya'll , time to lay my rock down.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 12, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I feel like I`m fixin` to founder worse`n horse in a pea patch. I just ate a whole box of Samoas, those chocolate coconut cookies.
> 
> SUGAR PLUM!!!



I got the box laying in my lap right now. 
Nothing like a big ol' glass of cold milk and frozen samoa's!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 12, 2012)

He's probably chasing the nurses down the hallway!    He'll be up and outta there in a couple of days!     for ya Bro!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 12, 2012)

I`m too miserable to answer ya`ll.....


----------



## Hankus (Mar 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> See? Even Hankus agrees!



Bein agreement with me ain necessarily safe 

An my problem solved itself


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I got the box laying in my lap right now.
> Nothing like a big ol' glass of cold milk and frozen samoa's!



That's the only way to eat 'em! 



mudracing101 said:


> Good night ya'll , time to lay my rock down.



G'night! Glad we got to hang out some this weekend!


----------



## Hankus (Mar 12, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> He's probably chasing the nurses down the hallway!    He'll be up and outta there in a couple of days!     for ya Bro!



I always guage recovery rates on if they got the robe "backwards" when they chase the nurses


----------



## Hankus (Mar 12, 2012)

Niters mud 


Now I wanna cookie


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Niters mud
> 
> 
> Now I wanna cookie



 I'll keep my comments to myself.....


----------



## Hankus (Mar 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I'll keep my comments to myself.....



Its a fine virtue. Rekon ya can teach it to the others that really need it on this forum 






DOWN goes hankus


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Its a fine virtue. Rekon ya can teach it to the others that really need it on this forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't have the patience to try on some of these idjits....

Nighty Night


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 12, 2012)

Da sleep monster done got me too and 0515 is gonna get here quick.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>







rhbama3 said:


> Da sleep monster done got me too and 0515 is gonna get here quick.



Sweet Dreams!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2012)

Raining here, with 8 more hours to go !!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 12, 2012)

It was raining here earlier. Haven't been outside in a while. Not sure if it still is. Just a few more minutes left til I hit the sack, too. Our new bed is being delivered tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> It was raining here earlier. Haven't been outside in a while. Not sure if it still is. Just a few more minutes left til I hit the sack, too. Our new bed is being delivered tomorrow!!!!






Worth EVERY penny too !!  And they're HIGH !!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Da sleep monster done got me too and 0515 is gonna get here quick.


G'night Pookie!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Raining here, with 8 more hours to go !!


Yep raining here too, Just took Lil Doo Doo out for a potty break.



Sugar Plum said:


> It was raining here earlier. Haven't been outside in a while. Not sure if it still is. Just a few more minutes left til I hit the sack, too. Our new bed is being delivered tomorrow!!!!


Night SP!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> G'night Pookie!!
> 
> Yep raining here too, Just took Lil Doo Doo out for a potty break.
> 
> Night SP!!





When were ya'll needing a babysitter for Lil Doo ??


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 12, 2012)

Just passing through...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> When were ya'll needing a babysitter for Lil Doo ??



Weekend after next 23'd through 25th

If you are off that weekend Ya'll ought to drive down, and watch some. The test will be in Waynesboro


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Weekend after next 23'd through 25th
> 
> If you are off that weekend Ya'll ought to drive down, and watch some. The test will be in Waynesboro





Will give you a shout tomorrow on my way to work !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Just passing through...





Where ya been man ??


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where ya been man ??



Been busy working. And plotting....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Been busy working. And plotting....





Ohhhhh Laaaaaaaaaawd . . .


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ohhhhh Laaaaaaaaaawd . . .



BTW - It's about time to get the "Big Easy" cleaned up and ready for the lake. 

Gotta check and see if Sarah is coming back as First Mate this year or if I'll need to find another one.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> BTW - It's about time to get the "Big Easy" cleaned up and ready for the lake.
> 
> Gotta check and see if Sarah is coming back as First Mate this year or if I'll need to find another one.






I think you should have the WOW's try on their bikinis and have a vote !!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Mar 12, 2012)

I just got done reading back. I've got to get back into the swing of things 'round here. I feel so uneducated about the happenings with all the dribblers 

Add me to the list of folks praying for jeff. Hate to hear about that. Hope he makes a quick recovery. Y'all got to start plotting another get together soon so I can make it. I've been busy going back and forth to doctors and interviewing for a new job (i got it ). I haven't had time to be on here much.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I think you should have the WOW's try on their bikinis and have a vote !!!



Even Kendall???


----------



## Kendallbearden (Mar 12, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Even Kendall???


 
I knew i smelled something 

I see you're back on here too


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I think you should have the WOW's try on their bikinis and have a vote !!!





Les Miles said:


> Even Kendall???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Even Kendall???



ESPECIALLY Kendall . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> I just got done reading back. I've got to get back into the swing of things 'round here. I feel so uneducated about the happenings with all the dribblers
> 
> Add me to the list of folks praying for jeff. Hate to hear about that. Hope he makes a quick recovery. Y'all got to start plotting another get together soon so I can make it. I've been busy going back and forth to doctors and interviewing for a new job (i got it ). I haven't had time to be on here much.






Good luck on the job KB !!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 13, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> I just got done reading back. I've got to get back into the swing of things 'round here. I feel so uneducated about the happenings with all the dribblers
> 
> Add me to the list of folks praying for jeff. Hate to hear about that. Hope he makes a quick recovery. Y'all got to start plotting another get together soon so I can make it. I've been busy going back and forth to doctors and interviewing for a new job (i got it ). I haven't had time to be on here much.


Congratulations on the new job!!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 13, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>



Glad I could entertain you at this late hour 



Hooked On Quack said:


> ESPECIALLY Kendall . . .



I'd be scared to see what that idjit would do if I asked him for a sheepshank


----------



## Kendallbearden (Mar 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good luck on the job KB !!


 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Congratulations on the new job!!


 
Thanks fellers 



Les Miles said:


> Glad I could entertain you at this late hour
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be scared to see what that idjit would do if I asked him for a sheepshank


 
Wanna see?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 13, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Glad I could entertain you at this late hour


You did well Grasshopper!!

Time for me to call it a night!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Mar 13, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You did well Grasshopper!!
> 
> Time for me to call it a night!!


 
Nighty night


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2012)

Reckon I'll go read my book . . .


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 13, 2012)

Congrats on the new job Kendall 


On a side note.... I just wanted to let you know that making those kinds of movies involving farm animals is illegal here in Georgia.  

But good luck with that!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Mar 13, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Congrats on the new job Kendall
> 
> 
> On a side note.... I just wanted to let you know that making those kinds of movies involving farm animals is illegal here in Georgia.
> ...


 
You just went to the top of my list.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 13, 2012)

Well bama is up in 10 and the rest of the morning crew will be along so time to put on the coffee.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 13, 2012)

Yay Tuesday


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 13, 2012)

Mernin younguns...


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 13, 2012)

Morning everybody!      Keep Jeff C in your thoughts and prayers today.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 13, 2012)

Mornin Wallerer's


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 13, 2012)

Morning Waders,  Shoulda went to bed earlier last night.  Time to go do a lil work.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 13, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning everybody!      Keep Jeff C in your thoughts and prayers today.


PRAYER SENT mornin..


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin younguns...


how you doing sir


Hankus said:


> Yay Tuesday


one day closer to next mundy


Hornet22 said:


>


mernin


Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin Wallerer's


mernin vernin


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning Waders,  Shoulda went to bed earlier last night.  Time to go do a lil work.



mernin mud.......howudoin


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 13, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning everybody!      Keep Jeff C in your thoughts and prayers today.



Done


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 13, 2012)

I am guilty.....very guilty.......................of sleeping until 6:20 AM this morning.  Didn't go to bed until close to 1 AM so I decided to get a few extra winks this morning instead.

Happy Tuesday to all of my fellow drivelers this morning and please pass the coffee.  I already took my allergy medicine and I hope that it kicks in real fast so that I can breathe properly again without sniffling and sneezing etc.

On a serious note, I hope that all of you will continue to send up a special Prayer for Jeff and his entire family this morning.  Hopefully, he will be back amongst us real soon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning everybody!      Keep Jeff C in your thoughts and prayers today.





I was thinking the same thing Bob, Jeff and family are GOOD people !!!


Gonna crash soon, but will send a prayer for Jeff and family.


----------



## baldfish (Mar 13, 2012)

Good Morning Peoples


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Bein agreement with me ain necessarily safe
> 
> An my problem solved itself



Musta passed over this last night without seein'. Glad your problem fixed itself!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Worth EVERY penny too !!  And they're HIGH !!



I can't wait!! 



Les Miles said:


> Just passing through...



Who are you? 



Kendallbearden said:


> I just got done reading back. I've got to get back into the swing of things 'round here. I feel so uneducated about the happenings with all the dribblers
> 
> Add me to the list of folks praying for jeff. Hate to hear about that. Hope he makes a quick recovery. Y'all got to start plotting another get together soon so I can make it. I've been busy going back and forth to doctors and interviewing for a new job (i got it ). I haven't had time to be on here much.



Yay! Good luck on the job! 



Mornin' y'all. Gonna be a busy day here. And it's pouring out. Guess I'll have to take care of all the inside stuff today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2012)

baldfish said:


> Good Morning Peoples





Hiya brudder Chawlie !!  It's been awhile !!! 





Probably shouldn't of done it, but I posted in the "Jehovah Witness" thread.



Ya'll have a good day/night, later !!!


----------



## baldfish (Mar 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya brudder Chawlie !!  It's been awhile !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Night night Quack


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2012)

hi.......


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> hi.......



Hey, where ya been


----------



## baldfish (Mar 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> hi.......




Hello u look guilty this morning


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 13, 2012)

Morning folks....any word at all on Jeff this morning? How he did thru the night, what time the roto rooter job is to be done????
Heh Charlie pie!!!!!!
I needs some coffe ya'll I got ta make it.......


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey, where ya been


runnin really late, sorry...........


baldfish said:


> Hello u look guilty this morning


 who? me? 


TNGIRL said:


> Morning folks....any word at all on Jeff this morning? How he did thru the night, what time the roto rooter job is to be done????
> Heh Charlie pie!!!!!!
> I needs some coffe ya'll I got ta make it.......


 nuttin, not a word.......


----------



## baldfish (Mar 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> runnin really late, sorry...........
> 
> who? me?
> 
> nuttin, not a word.......




Yeah im innocent and got a ponytail


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> runnin really late, sorry...........
> 
> who? me?
> 
> nuttin, not a word.......



Did you stay to long playing with chevy


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 13, 2012)

Just back from my pre employment physical. I hope I'm through with all the up front red tape. 

Got my depudy dawg uniform and my batman utility belt. I'm ready to rock.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2012)

baldfish said:


> Yeah im innocent and got a ponytail












 wait a minute, I can make half that statement come true for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





mudracing101 said:


> Did you stay to long playing with chevy








 if she don't get out of this digging phrase, she's gonna find out what it's like to live in china!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Just back from my pre employment physical. I hope I'm through with all the up front red tape.
> 
> Got my depudy dawg uniform and my batman utility belt. I'm ready to rock.


 where's the uniform pic for us WOW's??????


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> where's the uniform pic for us WOW's??????



Just the utility belt or the whole uniform.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Just the utility belt or the whole uniform.


 yes


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 13, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Just back from my pre employment physical. I hope I'm through with all the up front red tape.
> 
> Got my depudy dawg uniform and my batman utility belt. I'm ready to rock.


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 13, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Just back from my pre employment physical. I hope I'm through with all the up front red tape.
> 
> Got my depudy dawg uniform and my batman utility belt. I'm ready to rock.





Sterlo58 said:


> Just the utility belt or the whole uniform.





baldfish said:


> Yeah im innocent and got a ponytail



liar.......


----------



## baldfish (Mar 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> wait a minute, I can make half that statement come true for you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which half I doubt it's gonna be the innocent side

Sterlo why did you go and do that


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 13, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> liar.......





I really do have a ponytail. Innercent too...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2012)

baldfish said:


> Which half I doubt it's gonna be the innocent side
> 
> Sterlo why did you go and do that


Of COURSE it ain't the innocent part!


Nicodemus said:


> I really do have a ponytail. Innercent too...


(*cough*)anotherliar*(cough*(cough*()


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I really do have a ponytail with a feather in it too!


NOW that statement is completely true! your welcome!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 13, 2012)

baldfish said:


> Which half I doubt it's gonna be the innocent side
> 
> Sterlo why did you go and do that



The debil made me do it.


----------



## cotinpatch (Mar 13, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Just the utility belt or the whole uniform.


either way............!!!


----------



## baldfish (Mar 13, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> liar.......



Maybe on the pony tail but you may could braid my back hair so maybe not


----------



## baldfish (Mar 13, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> The debil made me do it.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2012)

cotinpatch said:


> either way............!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2012)

cotinpatch said:


> either way............!!!


----------



## baldfish (Mar 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


>




And yall talk about Dirty Old Men


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



We musta posted at the same time. 



baldfish said:


> And yall talk about Dirty Old Men



Wha


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 13, 2012)

no dirty old women here........


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2012)

baldfish said:


> And yall talk about Dirty Old Men


ohpuhleeze!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> We musta posted at the same time.
> 
> Wha


 and near 'bout the same way!


TNGIRL said:


> no dirty old women here........


 dat'sright!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 13, 2012)

Where's TBug? She said she only goes to the PF for women's threads. Well I posted a goodun up for her...

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=680060


----------



## baldfish (Mar 13, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> no dirty old women here........




Whatever


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 13, 2012)

:d hi


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 13, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> no dirty old women here........


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> :d hi



sup blood


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 13, 2012)

Just got off the phone with Jeff and Teri. He is still in Henry Co cause they didn't have any rooms available at Emory. They are trying to get him transferred today and probably won't have the procedure done until tomorrow. He is not in any pain to speak of and is in good spirits! He has a laptop but can't figure out how to get on wifi from the hospital. Further updates as they become available!


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 13, 2012)

The little green light is ON next to Jeff's name....so he's figured out the wifii!!!!!! HI Jeff and Teri!!!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 13, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> The little green light is ON next to Jeff's name....so he's figured out the wifii!!!!!! HI Jeff and Teri!!!!!!



 Howdy Jeffro if your out there.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> The little green light is ON next to Jeff's name....so he's figured out the wifii!!!!!! HI Jeff and Teri!!!!!!





Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy Jeffro if your out there.


 Yeah he did, I just got a pm from him!
HEY CHIEFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> sup blood



not a thang brother.......gettin close to time to start mud slangin right


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 13, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> The little green light is ON next to Jeff's name....so he's figured out the wifii!!!!!! HI Jeff and Teri!!!!!!





Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy Jeffro if your out there.





Keebs said:


> Yeah he did, I just got a pm from him!
> HEY CHIEFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!​



I did too, like to have fell out my cheer. Get yosef fixed up bro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2012)

this thing is slowwwww.....but I made it on here. 

Howdy Y'all !!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 13, 2012)

Jeff,
Good to hear from ya brother. You get well soon. You driving the nurses crazy yet ?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> this thing is slowwwww.....but I made it on here.
> 
> Howdy Y'all !!!



How you doin bro'? Was the robot good to you?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> this thing is slowwwww.....but I made it on here.
> 
> Howdy Y'all !!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> this thing is slowwwww.....but I made it on here.
> 
> Howdy Y'all !!!


 just your speed, huh?


Sterlo58 said:


> Jeff,
> Good to hear from ya brother. You get well soon. You driving the nurses crazy yet ?


 DUH, think about who you're talking to!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> How you doin bro'? Was the robot good to you?


 Keep up, they ain't got room for him in Emory yet, he's still stuck where he wuz yesterday!


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 13, 2012)

Once Emory starts discharging folks today....bet there'll be a room available!!!!! you gotta keep us posted on your progress!!!!!
Listen nurses are as good to you as you are to them....you'll do JUST fine with that deep voice and grin of yours!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> Once Emory starts discharging folks today....bet there'll be a room available!!!!! you gotta keep us posted on your progress!!!!!
> Listen nurses are as good to you as you are to them....you'll do JUST fine with that _*deep voice and grin of yours*_!!!!!!


 they are kinda sexy, donchathink?


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> they are kinda sexy, donchathink?



   but we don't want his ticker a racing' so.......


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> this thing is slowwwww.....but I made it on here.
> 
> Howdy Y'all !!!



You have a ton of folks prayin for ya


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> but we don't want his ticker a racing' so.......


 true.............


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Just got off the phone with Jeff and Teri. He is still in Henry Co cause they didn't have any rooms available at Emory. They are trying to get him transferred today and probably won't have the procedure done until tomorrow. He is not in any pain to speak of and is in good spirits! He has a laptop but can't figure out how to get on wifi from the hospital. Further updates as they become available!



Thanks for the update Bob!!! The wifi is just so slow here that I didn't know what was going on initially.



TNGIRL said:


> The little green light is ON next to Jeff's name....so he's figured out the wifii!!!!!! HI Jeff and Teri!!!!!!



Yes ma'am, I figgered out how slow it is. HelloTomi 



Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy Jeffro if your out there.







Hornet22 said:


> I did too, like to have fell out my cheer. Get yosef fixed up bro.



Tryin bud  



Sterlo58 said:


> Jeff,
> Good to hear from ya brother. You get well soon. You driving the nurses crazy yet ?



Doin my best 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> How you doin bro'? Was the robot good to you?



Fine....thank ya, Mig. I 'll find out tomorrow I reckon, still in Henry.



mrs. hornet22 said:


>



 



Keebs said:


> just your speed, huh?
> 
> DUH, think about who you're talking to!
> 
> Keep up, they ain't got room for him in Emory yet, he's still stuck where he wuz yesterday!



Yeah.....I like it slow 





TNGIRL said:


> Once Emory starts discharging folks today....bet there'll be a room available!!!!! you gotta keep us posted on your progress!!!!!
> Listen nurses are as good to you as you are to them....you'll do JUST fine with that deep voice and grin of yours!!!!!!





I will surely try, might have to use another source, this connection is entirely to slow. 

*Thank you all!!!!*


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 13, 2012)

Jeffro!! Good to hear from you bud!! Get well soon We got to plan us another get together when your 100%


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 13, 2012)

Glad to hear for ya Jeff.  Hope things work out for you the next few days!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro!! Good to hear from you bud!! Get well soon We got to plan us another get together when your 100%


 We need to make it asap of his recovery, just to be on the safe side...............


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks for the update Bob!!! The wifi is just so slow here that I didn't know what was going on initially.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! 

Glad yer doin alright   you get better ASAP, ya hear?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> We need to make it asap of his recovery, just to be on the safe side...............



Hey you dont think it had anything to do with hangin out with us all weekend do ya....Naaaaaaaaaaa what was i thinking


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> this thing is slowwwww.....but I made it on here.
> 
> Howdy Y'all !!!



JEFF!!!!!
How dare you scare the bejesus out of us! 
Give me a shout if you have any questions or need help understanding the medical jargon. I'm home now.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey you dont think it had anything to do with hangin out with us all weekend do ya....Naaaaaaaaaaa what was i thinking


 Noooooo, not one bit!


rhbama3 said:


> JEFF!!!!!
> How dare you scare the bejesus out of us!
> Give me a shout if you have any questions or need help understanding the medical jargon. I'm home now.


 I love it when you speak hospitalmedicaleeze to us unknowing ones.............


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey you dont think it had anything to do with hangin out with us all weekend do ya....Naaaaaaaaaaa what was i thinking



It do take more of a toll on us ole seasoned veterans than ya'll young whippersnappers. But the old fat guy was "last man standin" once again.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> It do take more of a toll on us ole seasoned veterans than ya'll young whippersnappers. But the old fat guy was "last man standin" once again.



Thats caused i started Friday at one ya idjit


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Noooooo, not one bit!
> 
> I love it when you speak hospitalmedicaleeze to us unknowing ones.............





How did ya'll let Striper Addict show up and start a new thread?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> How did ya'll let Striper Addict show up and start a new thread?



He started it way too early, When nobody was lookin.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> How did ya'll let Striper Addict show up and start a new thread?





mudracing101 said:


> He started it way too early, When nobody was lookin.


 I was in the photography forum!  Where's he at, do we need to shun his or what?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 13, 2012)

Good to hear from you, Jeff. You do what them medical folks tell you now.


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Good to hear from you, Jeff. You do what them medical folks tell you now.



whatchu giving him advice like that for....YOU DIDN'T!!!!!!

Jeff is smart and knows what he has to do to get better, up and around again!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 13, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> whatchu giving him advice like that for....YOU DIDN'T!!!!!!
> 
> Jeff is smart and knows what he has to do to get better, up and around again!!!!





Don`t be hollerin` at me!   

Goody goody, threads locked now.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 13, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> whatchu giving him advice like that for....YOU DIDN'T!!!!!!
> 
> Jeff is smart and knows what he has to do to get better, up and around again!!!!



Yup...Jeff is going to straighten right up and never eat anymore BBQ or Skrimps or Jumbo laya!      Smokem if ya got em!     Glad your online Jeffro!  U take care and do everything the doctors and nurses tell ya!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> whatchu giving him advice like that for....YOU DIDN'T!!!!!!
> 
> Jeff is smart and knows what he has to do to get better, up and around again!!!!


 Git'em Tomi!!!!!!!!


Nicodemus said:


> Don`t be hollerin` at me!
> 
> Goody goody, threads locked now.


: it is??????? 



boneboy96 said:


> Yup...Jeff is going to straighten right up and never eat anymore BBQ or Skrimps or Jumbo laya!      Smokem if ya got em!     Glad your online Jeffro!  U take care and do everything the doctors and nurses tell ya!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> not a thang brother.......gettin close to time to start mud slangin right



Yep , bout two weeks and its back to muddin


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 13, 2012)

going....going....


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Yep , bout two weeks and its back to muddin


You gonna sang in the concert when you get through racin?


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 13, 2012)

Gone!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 13, 2012)

Who unlocked this thread behind me??


----------

